# The Brotherhood of the Traveling Lure - SW Ohio



## EStrong

I'm late putting this up but here we are. I'm sure I'll edit this as things progress.

Here's a link to the original thread where this whole idea took off. It also hijacked Garhtr's thread bigger than.... LOL... 
www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/fishing-and-other-stuff.307964/

First off, thanks to Garhtr for the great idea after he found the lure. I really think all of us are about to experience an amazing journey with this. I also feel we might start a trend that might spread not only to the other regions on OGF, but to many other anglers around the country and maybe the world. (yeah, high hopes right?) This idea reminds me when a team wins the Stanley Cup and each player on the team gets to spend time with the cup. Everyone takes pics with it, does different things, etc. So, not only the pics of fish caught is going to be cool, but anything you might want to do with the lure while it's in your possession would be fun to see. (let's keep it PG-13, that means you Tom! LOL)

A few ideas, not rules. (I'm not running this show here, lol)
1. You lose it, you replace it. No big deal, snags happen. BUT, one must admit they "lost" the lure, shame shame, lol.
2. No particular pecking order. Some of us fish together on a regular basis. I wouldn't be surprised if on certain runs 4 or 5 OGF'ers pass this lure back and forth and all catch fish. Enough of us fish some of the same areas enough that a "meet and swap" would be better than trying to mail or ship it.
3. Hand it off as you received it. If you fished this so hard split rings and/or hooks need to be swapped out, just do it. Worse case, if the lure is torn all up, just replace it.
4. We'll figure out how to select who's next. I suggest when someone comes into possession of the lure they post it in the thread. Then whoever would like the lure next can "raise their hand" by posting in the thread. Depending on locations and who asks for next, you may or may not have the lure next depending on logistics.
5. Try to not hold the lure for more than 14 days max. If your schedule is funky and fishing time is limited, don't ask for next. But, if weather and other issues that affect all of us happen, well we just deal with it and adjust on the fly.
6. Depending on the demand for "next", if nobody is up to bat and you're willing for another go, I don't see any issues as long as the handoff to the next person is done quickly when someone requests the lure. Remember, the fishing season is year round for some of us. I can see several of us fishing this 3 or 4 times throughout the year depending on demand.
7. The main thing is to have fun, network, build friendships and meet people. Karma/Good Faith is an awesome thing. If any problems come up, let's solve them like adults and be cool with each other.
8. Suggestions, ideas, improvements are all welcome. I've never done this before, lol. And like I said, I'm not running the show, I just work here.

And just in case, here's the legalese disclaimer.... LOL... http://www.cs.dartmouth.edu/~tim/disclaimer.html

Be Well and Fish Well, E...

Here's my post from the other thread for reference.



EStrong said:


> I'll step up and do the thread, since I was the first to "volunteer" for assistance duties. I'll fire that up sometime tonight.
> 
> I think we should just keep this as a social "karma" type of thing. The main idea was to fish a lure Garhtr found and then pass it around. I'm for using the found lure, and of course replacing it if you lose it. Since a lot of us fish together it would be easier if let's say, Tom and the kayak pirate crew started out with it. You guys could probably all catch fish with it on the same float in less than 30 minutes, lol. Then the lure could make it's way to some of the other Dayton/Centerville guys that fish with some of the Cincy guys, etc., and then get worked around as needed. I can see a lot of "group" outings with this lure as OGF guys who meet up and fish anyway would be able to fish it on the same run. Let's not cap the list or put a stop date to it. As more people find out they'll want to join in and I think that would be cool. If this worked out well almost everyone who's a regular would be able to fish this lure and catch something. Fishing any water is ok. The idea is to catch as many fish with this as possible and build the karma of this thing. Could you imagine the amount of hawgs this lure could pull in? And number of species! WOW! Creeks, Small and Big Rivers, Ponds, Lakes, Reservoirs, Bathtubs... The types of water this lure will see will be an amazing journey in itself. And the bonus of some OGF members being able to meet other members for the first time also.
> 
> We have an excellent group of dedicated anglers in the SW that are also good people. Being part of something like this just shows how amazing our fishing community is. Let's have fun with it!
> 
> Be Well and Fish Well, E...


Current list of participants. If I missed you or you want to be added, just reply to the thread. Thanks!

In no specific order:
Saugeyetom
EStrong
Garhtr
Flannelcarp
dytmook
eatsleepfish
Brandonw
Ml1187
dlarrick
Smbhooker
Aaron2012
Catmangler
bmayhall
erik55
9Left (solid maybe??)


----------



## Flannel_Carp

We could get this thing it's own small Plano box and put our names on it in Sharpie as we receive it, and a tally mark next to our name each time we are in possession of it....

Thanks for starting the thread E, I think this will be fun and long lived.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Flannel_Carp said:


> We could get this thing it's own small Plano box and put our names on it in Sharpie as we receive it, and a tally mark next to our name each time we are in possession of it....
> 
> Thanks for starting the thread E, I think this will be fun and long lived.


I have a box for it


----------



## 9Left

cool idea estrong... i doubt i'd take part in this... but kudos in your effort to bring everyone a lil' closer together


----------



## Saugeye Tom

9Left said:


> cool idea estrong... i doubt i'd take part in this... but kudos in your effort to bring everyone a lil' closer together


Slacker


----------



## EStrong

9Left said:


> cool idea estrong... i doubt i'd take part in this... but kudos in your effort to bring everyone a lil' closer together


You'll end up with this sooner or later. Mangler (Erik) will eventually have it and I'm sure you'll be out on a run with him when he does.


----------



## ML1187

Looking forward to it! Thanks to Gar for a awesome idea and EStrong on the admin !


----------



## garhtr

Sounds Great. Can't wait, Lure is boxed, labeled and should be on its way to saugeyetom later this afternoon.

Good luck and Good Fishing !

PS- Estrong there's a list with 13 names updated on the old thread feel free to copy and paste here and I like the idea of swapping it in random order to someone close to your location, should save some valuable time


----------



## Saugeye Tom

garhtr said:


> Sounds Great. Can't wait, Lure is boxed, labeled and should be on its way to saugeyetom later this afternoon.
> 
> Good luck and Good Fishing !
> 
> PS- Estrong there's a list with 13 names updated on the old thread feel free to copy and paste here and I like the idea of swapping it in random order to someone close to your location, should save some valuable time


Good idea but I don't mind traveling a bit to meet new people


----------



## Saugeye Tom

We may ship it to our ogf brother in tyland for a month


----------



## EStrong

garhtr said:


> Sounds Great. Can't wait, Lure is boxed, labeled and should be on its way to saugeyetom later this afternoon.
> 
> Good luck and Good Fishing !
> 
> PS- Estrong there's a list with 13 names updated on the old thread feel free to copy and paste here and I like the idea of swapping it in random order to someone close to your location, should save some valuable time


Cool, No prob!

Question: This is a Rapala X-Rap correct? Do have any idea what version? Also what's the length on it? I believe the color is Tennesee Olive Shad. Could you verify sir? LOL...  Hey I've got to put you to work too, lol.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Rapala-reg-X-Rap-reg/1279390.uts?

View media item 79617


----------



## garhtr

X10 ?? Cold metal ?? Looks similar but larger to one I purchased


----------



## EStrong

Ah man, hard to say. I thought we were going with the found lure, as to increase the coolness of the experience based on you finding it. Thoughts?


----------



## EStrong

The one on the top is the one you found correct?



garhtr said:


> View attachment 227107


----------



## garhtr

EStrong said:


> The one on the top is the one you found correct?


 Yes !


----------



## brandonw

This is an awesome idea and I'm excited to see where this goes. Should make a fun year even more fun. An excel spreadsheet may help keep tabs on who caught what, when, etc. Thanks for putting this together and I can't wait to see what the first catch will be and what species. Definitely a good multi-species lure so that should make things even more interesting. I'm guessing most fish will be l/smb but I'd love to see a few saugs and most of all, a solid pike. Musky is probably pushing it.

Let's get this thang started! Who's first? Start the clock! 14 days begins today!


----------



## EStrong

garhtr said:


> Yes !


Ah Ok. So if the X-10 is 4", 7/16 oz., then the found lure is either an XR8 – 3-1/8", 1/4 oz, or an XR9 – 3-1/2", 9/16 oz. Time to break out the tape measure dude, lol.

And you're ok with using the found lure? Another possibility is sending both lures out... Thoughts?


----------



## dytmook




----------



## EStrong

brandonw said:


> This is an awesome idea and I'm excited to see where this goes. Should make a fun year even more fun. An excel spreadsheet may help keep tabs on who caught what, when, etc. Thanks for putting this together and I can't wait to see what the first catch will be and what species. Definitely a good multi-species lure so that should make things even more interesting. I'm guessing most fish will be l/smb but I'd love to see a few saugs and most of all, a solid pike. Musky is probably pushing it.
> 
> Let's get this thang started! Who's first? Start the clock! 14 days begins today!


You are now our new Database Admin/Statistician. Thanks for volunteering, LOL...


----------



## brandonw

I'll see what I can do as far as keeping a current spreadsheet but don't expect ESPN type stats out of me. Probably just implement a chronological list of who has the lure, date caught, species caught, pic of fish, length and height if provided, date lure was received and handed off, if it was a fish ohio, was it caught with original lure, was received lure lost/replaced, etc. Any other aspects you all would like me to track?

I'll pass on admin privileges haha


----------



## EStrong

brandonw said:


> Any other aspects you all would like me to track?
> 
> I'll pass on admin privileges haha


Free Throw %, Total QBR rating, Average Yards per Rush, On Base %, ERA, Power Play Goals and Plus/Minus. Got all that? lol

The Admin role does come with higher pay.... Think about it


----------



## Saugeye Tom

brandonw said:


> This is an awesome idea and I'm excited to see where this goes. Should make a fun year even more fun. An excel spreadsheet may help keep tabs on who caught what, when, etc. Thanks for putting this together and I can't wait to see what the first catch will be and what species. Definitely a good multi-species lure so that should make things even more interesting. I'm guessing most fish will be l/smb but I'd love to see a few saugs and most of all, a solid pike. Musky is probably pushing it.
> 
> Let's get this thang started! Who's first? Start the clock! 14 days begins today!


You be in charge of the spread sheet


----------



## Saugeye Tom

EStrong said:


> Free Throw %, Total QBR rating, Average Yards per Rush, On Base %, ERA, Power Play Goals and Plus/Minus. Got all that? lol
> 
> The Admin role does come with higher pay.... Think about it


Strong...it's the found lure.....it's shipped to me today.....you're complicating things. Branb....I'll probably start the first of march....gives all a fair shot at open water


----------



## erik55

This sounds awesome. Add me to the list! I fish the loveland area so when it gets my way let me know. Looking forward to getting to meet some of you.


----------



## brandonw

Ok I made a spreadsheet tracker but I'm not sure where to upload it so we would all have access and be able to view it. Any ideas?


----------



## EStrong

brandonw said:


> Ok I made a spreadsheet tracker but I'm not sure where to upload it so we would all have access and be able to view it. Any ideas?


If you're using Excel, Microsoft OneDrive is an excellent place to share it at. I'm not sure how many people have a Microsoft Live account but they're easy to get. As a side note, I have an account and share a lot of Cisco technical stuff with people I work and consult with. Great way to share and edit docs across multiple platforms.

https://onedrive.live.com/about/en-us/

The easiest way to do it is to upload the spreadsheet and then share the link to the file on OneDrive. I'd set the rights to read only for everyone except a few people to do admin and edit duties. If it's something you've not done or don't have the time to do I can get the OneDrive share started and then post the link.

E...


----------



## EStrong

Saugeye Tom said:


> Strong...it's the found lure.....it's shipped to me today.....you're complicating things. Branb....I'll probably start the first of march....gives all a fair shot at open water


"Saugeye Tom" is the Shawnee word for "Cranky Old Fart With Many Sidearm", lol. Hey Floatie, if you're not going to fish this lure until March we'll need to meet up and swap soon. There's at least a half dozen guys down here that would fish the s*** out of it before March even comes close. Let's meet up, have that beer and shoot some stuff. Sound Good? It's not a competition, it's about getting the lure into as many hands as possible and catching a ton of fish. Even if that means some of us fish it early, middle, late or multiple times this calendar year. Txt me and we'll figure out a range trip or something.

E...


----------



## Flannel_Carp

EStrong said:


> If you're using Excel, Microsoft OneDrive is an excellent place to share it at. I'm not sure how many people have a Microsoft Live account but they're easy to get. As a side note, I have an account and share a lot of Cisco technical stuff with people I work and consult with. Great way to share and edit docs across multiple platforms.
> 
> https://onedrive.live.com/about/en-us/
> 
> The easiest way to do it is to upload the spreadsheet and then share the link to the file on OneDrive. I'd set the rights to read only for everyone except a few people to do admin and edit duties. If it's something you've not done or don't have the time to do I can get the OneDrive share started and then post the link.
> 
> E...


Google Drive may be an option too. Most probably already have GMail accounts.


----------



## EStrong

Flannel_Carp said:


> Google Drive may be an option too. Most probably already have GMail accounts.


That's a good option too! I'm for whatever works the best and is easiest for everyone. Hey Flan, you're an I.T. dude like me. You can be our "Cloud Storage Admin", lol. Welcome Aboard! You start today, lol.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

EStrong said:


> "Saugeye Tom" is the Shawnee word for "Cranky Old Fart With Many Sidearm", lol. Hey Floatie, if you're not going to fish this lure until March we'll need to meet up and swap soon. There's at least a half dozen guys down here that would fish the s*** out of it before March even comes close. Let's meet up, have that beer and shoot some stuff. Sound Good? It's not a competition, it's about getting the lure into as many hands as possible and catching a ton of fish. Even if that means some of us fish it early, middle, late or multiple times this calendar year. Txt me and we'll figure out a range trip or something.
> 
> E...


Many SideArms say...keep till march.ugh ugh


----------



## Flannel_Carp

EStrong said:


> That's a good option too! I'm for whatever works the best and is easiest for everyone. Hey Flan, you're an I.T. dude like me. You can be our "Cloud Storage Admin", lol. Welcome Aboard! You start today, lol.


In IT but a fan of keeping things simple lol. My vote would be to just write things down on a box or paper that travels with the lure. I don't expect anyone to need to put any more time into this venture than catching fish and posting to this thread!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Flannel_Carp said:


> In IT but a fan of keeping things simple lol. My vote would be to just write things down on a box or paper that travels with the lure. I don't expect anyone to need to put any more time into this venture than catching fish and posting to this thread!


kiss method


----------



## Cat Mangler

We could always make it more interesting by having each person give a go to lure to the next angler along with the original. Force people to learn a new lure along the way.


----------



## Flannel_Carp

Cat Mangler said:


> We could always make it more interesting by having each person give a go to lure to the next angler along with the original. Force people to learn a new lure along the way.


Man you guys are trying to complicate this thing so hard!


----------



## ML1187

Flannel_Carp said:


> Man you guys are trying to complicate this thing so hard!


No doubt. Get lure, use it for two weeks, catch fish take pics send to next angler. Done.


----------



## garhtr

ML1187 said:


> No doubt. Get lure, use it for two weeks, catch fish take pics send to next angler. Done.


Yea , fish it, post some pics and move on. I'm pretty excited to see happens but I'll probably only fish it for a few hours
( unless I can throw it on my fly-rod)
Too many guys in the Dayton area for my liking  I probably won't see it until July.
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## Cat Mangler

But, what is life without unessecary complications?


----------



## EStrong

Flannel_Carp said:


> In IT but a fan of keeping things simple lol. My vote would be to just write things down on a box or paper that travels with the lure. I don't expect anyone to need to put any more time into this venture than catching fish and posting to this thread!


Offer the young man a job and look what happens, LOL...


----------



## EStrong

Saugeye Tom said:


> Many SideArms say...keep till march.ugh ugh


Many Sidearms fart in Teepee too much have brain damage. No work at casino no more, think 25 in blackjack winner for customer. Think Sitting Bull cow in chair at office job.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

EStrong said:


> Many Sidearms fart in Teepee too much have brain damage. No work at casino no more, think 25 in blackjack winner for customer. Think Sitting Bull cow in chair at office job.


25 is bust


----------



## EStrong

Saugeye Tom said:


> 25 is bust


Well duh Grandpa, that was the whole point of the joke, that 25 was a winner, OMG! Did you forget to take your meds today, or did you take too many of the special ones, lol...  Maybe you smokem peace pipe too much today at workem white man job...


----------



## Saugeye Tom

EStrong said:


> Well duh Grandpa, that was the whole point of the joke, that 25 was a winner, OMG! Did you forget to take your meds today, or did you take too many of the special ones, lol...  Maybe you smokem peace pipe too much today at workem white man job...


24 is winner on my reservation


----------



## brandonw

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1SVKsUigxSXGb3iX1ooQyn4NSiIRKPIBGh6LtNL6J9zc/edit?usp=sharing

Let me know if this link works for you guys. I believe it's set up right now for myself to edit only but I will add others in the future as this thing progresses.

(#1 is a sample post obviously)


----------



## Eatsleepfish

Come on granps, you're really going to make us wait until March? Believe it or not those of us who live south of Dayton can fish year round. I guess every bit of south makes a difference. Shoot even Estrong and TB fish in flip flops this time of year. Let us know if you ever plan a winter vacation down here. The beaches around Hamilton are truly something this time of year and it's floatie friendly. You and that stache would love it 

Looks good peeps. Now 2 months of practice for everyone lol


----------



## Aaron2012

Everything sounds good to me. This will be a blast. 

Brandonw the spreadsheet looks good, maybe another column to track how many fish each person caught on the lure and the species too. A running total of fish caught on the lure.


----------



## brandonw

Aaron2012 said:


> Everything sounds good to me. This will be a blast.
> 
> Brandonw the spreadsheet looks good, maybe another column to track how many fish each person caught on the lure and the species too. A running total of fish caught on the lure.


I thought we were doing more of a one fish and pass kind of thing? That way no one holds on to it too long and it can keep moving along? 

EStrong... we need an admin to help us out with this


----------



## Saugeye Tom

lo


Eatsleepfish said:


> Come on granps, you're really going to make us wait until March? Believe it or not those of us who live south of Dayton can fish year round. I guess every bit of south makes a difference. Shoot even Estrong and TB fish in flip flops this time of year. Let us know if you ever plan a winter vacation down here. The beaches around Hamilton are truly something this time of year and it's floatie friendly. You and that stache would love it
> 
> Looks good peeps. Now 2 months of practice for everyone lol


lol.....mabe not


----------



## Saugeye Tom

brandonw said:


> I thought we were doing more of a one fish and pass kind of thing? That way no one holds on to it too long and it can keep moving along?
> 
> EStrong... we need an admin to help us out with this


One and done


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Saugeye Tom said:


> One and done


Keep her moving


----------



## Aaron2012

brandonw said:


> I thought we were doing more of a one fish and pass kind of thing? That way no one holds on to it too long and it can keep moving along?
> 
> EStrong... we need an admin to help us out with this


Yeah but in the same trip you could catch more than one fish on the lure. Then pass it off the next day if possible.


----------



## dytmook

EStrong said:


> Offer the young man a job and look what happens, LOL...


I didn't know there were job openings involved. I'll sharpen up my resume


----------



## EStrong

brandonw said:


> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B01fZkhGl_dWWnZoMTVhTVVHTUU/view?usp=sharing
> 
> Let me know if this link works for you guys. I believe it's set up right now for myself to edit only but I will add others in the future as this thing progresses.
> 
> (#1 is a sample post obviously)


Looks good to me. I'm sure you'll tweak it as we progress. Thanks!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

EStrong said:


> Looks good to me. I'm sure you'll tweak it as we progress. Thanks!


Squaw say to complicated


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Paper in box


----------



## EStrong

brandonw said:


> I thought we were doing more of a one fish and pass kind of thing? That way no one holds on to it too long and it can keep moving along?





Saugeye Tom said:


> One and done





Saugeye Tom said:


> Keep her moving





Aaron2012 said:


> Yeah but in the same trip you could catch more than one fish on the lure. Then pass it off the next day if possible.


The answer is Potato! 

I believe the general thought everyone has is this; When you get the lure, be able to fish with it that day or next. That should be your first and only lure until you catch a fish. If you get skunked, try again the next day, don't hold it for days on end before your next run. If you have the lure, get skunked, and know you're not fishing anytime soon, pass it to the next person. Sure, catch as many fish as you can when it's in your possession, but it's not "hold it and fish it for 2 whole weeks". I think a lot of handoffs will be when guys meetup and fish, do the group thing, etc. The main thing is to be ready to fish it when you get it and the next person in line is almost "on call" and should be able to fish it when they get it. I think personal handoffs are best but if you have to mail/ship it use a USPS flat rate box or envelope (around $6 or $7). The two week thing is like an ex facto deadline if we have some really bad weather that keeps everyone off the water. The main thing is be considerate and efficient. We all have different schedules and personal/work/family stuff to take care of. Just do the best you can and enjoy the ride!


----------



## EStrong

Saugeye Tom said:


> Squaw say to complicated


Yeah, you are my squaw. Now get back in the teepee and make me some biscuits, LOL...


----------



## Flannel_Carp

It's Garhtr's lure, but I vote we just stop adding rules and stipulations and pass it around as it is able to be fished and passed. This started out as some fun little idea but now every new post is about how can we regulate this more or make it competitive; on page three of this thread and it isn't even in the same city as the person who is supposed to fish it first.

If this thing is going to be passed around for the foreseeable future I don't see the need to put the hammer down when all of us are adults with different and more important things going on. I think just a loose 2 week maximum would keep it moving; but nobody needs kicked out of the deal if they aren't able to fish it or pass it until a few days after that.

Give this lure some time to rack up some stories, don't make it a chore. Slow down fellers.


----------



## garhtr

I Agree with Flannel, let's try to have fun and get the lure to as many anglers as possible, if you have to keep it 2 weeks( things happen- weather ) keep it but I never really wanted it to be about big fish or numbers, just seeing how many species and all the different waters it gets to will be enough for me but some times things go in different directions regardless and that is okay too, it'll be what it'll be .
Good luck and Good fishing


----------



## SMBHooker

Flannel_Carp said:


> It's Garhtr's lure, but I vote we just stop adding rules and stipulations and pass it around as it is able to be fished and passed. This started out as some fun little idea but now every new post is about how can we regulate this more or make it competitive; on page three of this thread and it isn't even in the same city as the person who is supposed to fish it first.
> 
> If this thing is going to be passed around for the foreseeable future I don't see the need to put the hammer down when all of us are adults with different and more important things going on. I think just a loose 2 week maximum would keep it moving; but nobody needs kicked out of the deal if they aren't able to fish it or pass it until a few days after that.
> 
> Give this lure some time to rack up some stories, don't make it a chore. Slow down fellers.


Couldn't agree more ....I've got a lil toddler at home so this lure isn't getting turned back around by me quickly once I've got it I intend to use and add a story or two to it before passing on. 

Can't wait to hear some of the 1st stories behind it...Good luck everyone.


----------



## bellbrookbass

Brandon add me to the list!


----------



## brandonw

Agree. Agree. Agree. Now someone catch some fish with this thing dagnabbit!

Added a couple names to the list. New link:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1SVKsUigxSXGb3iX1ooQyn4NSiIRKPIBGh6LtNL6J9zc/edit?usp=sharing

FYI- There shouldn't be a new link every time I edit, only this once. Had to make it a google sheets doc. I edited my previous post to reflect the new link as well.

EStrong- Can you add this link to your original post so users can find it easier. Spanks.


----------



## Flannel_Carp

Back in business


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

Heck I'm in especially if it means finding some new yak buddies. I've been away for a while, but I'm in.


----------



## HOUSE

BuzzBait Brad said:


> Heck I'm in especially if it means finding some new yak buddies. I've been away for a while, but I'm in.


You aren't going to find many new buddies with that hideous STEELERS picture stinkin' up your name.

(Count me IN for this, too).


----------



## FishermanMike

This sounds cool. I'd love to partake as well


----------



## garhtr

HOUSE said:


> (Count me IN for this, too).


Thanks, finally someone I'm certain isn't from that Dayton area, lure is headed to Saugeyetom and I was worried it would never get back down this way
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## Saugeye Tom

garhtr said:


> Thanks, finally someone I'm certain isn't from that Dayton area, lure is headed to Saugeyetom and I was worried it would never get back down this way
> Good luck and Good Fishing !


Extra strong lives in hillbilly town....


----------



## Saugeye Tom

As soon as the lakes and rivers thaw out I'll start. We need to get a full list of all that want a shot besides the first 12....T.


----------



## garhtr

Saugeye Tom said:


> Extra strong lives in hillbilly town....


Our numbers down here are growing, once it gets here there will be no going back 
I'm guessing there's no fish up that way anyway---- I should have just kept it down in my area all summer
Let me know when it arrives and when you start Fishing
Good luck and Good Fishing


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Catch one fish....send it on...2 weeks max..if you miss out...it'll get back to ya


----------



## Saugeye Tom

garhtr said:


> Our numbers down here are growing, once it gets here there will be no going back
> I'm guessing there's no fish up that way anyway---- I should have just kept it down in my area all summer
> Let me know when it arrives and when you start Fishing.
> Good luck and Good Fishing


Huh...someone stole my whole mailbox


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Probably start a new thread for the pix


----------



## garhtr

In


Saugeye Tom said:


> Huh...someone stole my whole mailbox


 Unless it Was one of those Giant Fish Boxes --- they did you a favor 







let us know when you start Fishing N Good Luck.


----------



## SConner

If it is not to late to join the fun, I would live to be included.


----------



## garhtr

In no specific order:
saugeyetom ----' Buzzbait brad
EStrong ------ House
Garhtr ----- Fishermanmike
Flannelcarp ----- Sconner
dytmook. ---- bellbrookbass
eatsleepfish 
Brandonw
Ml1187
dlarrick
Smbhooker
Aaron2012
Catmangler
bmayhall
erik55



Anyone missing ????
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## Saugeye Tom

garhtr said:


> In no specific order:
> saugeyetom ----' Buzzbait brad
> EStrong ------ House
> Garhtr ----- Fishermanmike
> Flannelcarp ----- Sconner
> dytmook
> eatsleepfish
> Brandonw
> Ml1187
> dlarrick
> Smbhooker
> Aaron2012
> Catmangler
> bmayhall
> erik55
> 9Left
> 
> 
> Anyone missing ????
> Good luck and Good Fishing !


Got it


----------



## Cat Mangler

garhtr said:


> In
> 
> Unless it Was one of those Giant Fish Boxes --- they did you a favor
> View attachment 227286
> let us know when you start Fishing N Good Luck.


Must find this mail box! That is frickin sweet!




Saugeye Tom said:


> As soon as the lakes and rivers thaw out I'll start. We need to get a full list of all that want a shot besides the first 12....T.


 Temps will be upper 40's starting Tuesday, mid 50's by SAT. Perfect time to show us all why you earned your name! I know I'll be going after some eyes pretty hard next 6-8 weeks hopefully!


----------



## bellbrookbass

garhtr said:


> In no specific order:
> saugeyetom ----' Buzzbait brad
> EStrong ------ House
> Garhtr ----- Fishermanmike
> Flannelcarp ----- Sconner
> dytmook
> eatsleepfish
> Brandonw
> Ml1187
> dlarrick
> Smbhooker
> Aaron2012
> Catmangler
> bmayhall
> erik55
> 9Left
> 
> 
> Anyone missing ????
> Good luck and Good Fishing !


Add me to list please!


----------



## brandonw

I'll edit the spreadsheet to reflect the updated list today or tomorrow. Out of town at the moment

edit: Updated!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

AHH


brandonw said:


> I'll edit the spreadsheet to reflect the updated list today or tomorrow. Out of town at the moment
> 
> edit: Updated!


AHHHHHHH


----------



## Saugeye Tom

When I touched it my fingers tingled and the lure GLOWED!!!!


----------



## dytmook

She's AMAZING!!!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

dytmook said:


> She's AMAZING!!!


I'm not worthy.......


----------



## Aaron2012

Saugeye Tom be like


----------



## oldstinkyguy

If this gets off the ground and is still going I can take it to the boundary waters in September


----------



## Cat Mangler

oldstinkyguy said:


> If this gets off the ground and is still going I can take it to the boundary waters in September


That would be sweet!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

And I can take it to st. clair. Lost to a muskie or pike....


----------



## ML1187

Saugeye Tom said:


> And I can take it to st. clair. Lost to a muskie or pike....


Geez what you plan on keeping the lure 3 months Tom ?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Nope...just thought it was a ohio water thing


----------



## jmpmstr1998

Count me in please.


----------



## Crawdude

Cool idea, count me in please.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

It's possible the lure will be wet on Sunday and passed on on Monday! Strong gets it next......if it goes south to him we'll probably never see it again...he'll pawn it


----------



## HOUSE

Could we get an identical traveling lure going to get more people involved and see which one travels to the most places? A Rapala relay race, lol.


----------



## Cat Mangler

HOUSE said:


> Could we get an identical traveling lure going to get more people involved and see which one travels to the most places? A Rapala relay race, lol.


Careful, you're complicating things!


----------



## EStrong

Saugeye Tom said:


> It's possible the lure will be wet on Sunday and passed on on Monday! Strong gets it next......if it goes south to him we'll probably never see it again...he'll pawn it


You'll lose it before it gets pawned old man, lol. 

Someone else can take it after Tom. I won't be able to fish it anytime soon. Who wants next?


----------



## Bigguy513

EStrong said:


> You'll lose it before it gets pawned old man, lol.
> 
> Someone else can take it after Tom. I won't be able to fish it anytime soon. Who wants next?


Send it down to Louisville! I'll get a couple on it... take it to the pony track too!


----------



## jmpmstr1998

I'll have to plan a special trip for it when I get it.


----------



## FishermanMike

I liked that Boundary Waters idea. I'll be going in July, we can see how many BW fish we can catch with it! Haha


----------



## Bigguy513

FishermanMike said:


> I liked that Boundary Waters idea. I'll be going in July, we can see how many BW fish we can catch with it! Haha


Use a Leader or else it's toast. Lots of toothies


----------



## FishermanMike

Somehow I didn't lose a single lure to a Northern last year up there. The year before that I remember losing several.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Gonna try to start that OHIO traveling lure on Saturday or sunday......will be sending it to the next guy and posting pics Sunday night


----------



## garhtr

Who's next ?? 
I won't be fishing until the end of duck and goose season, Feb 11


----------



## Saugeye Tom

The ice is broken


----------



## ML1187

Updates ???


----------



## Saugeye Tom

ML1187 said:


> Updates ???


tried to pass it off everyone wanted to wait


----------



## 9Left

Oh geez... Tom... send that thing to me


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Its passed on....today at 530 Mr Brandonw took it fishing tommorrow


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## brandonw

It's in good hands boys and girls. Hooks are horrible and I refuse to lose a good wall/saugeye just to keep the lure in its original state. She's getting some much needed upgrades. Will report back with results.


----------



## ML1187

brandonw said:


> It's in good hands boys and girls. Hooks are horrible and I refuse to lose a good wall/saugeye just to keep the lure in its original state. She's getting some much needed upgrades. Will report back with results.
> 
> View attachment 229231


Looking forward to your updates ! Good luck man!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

brandonw said:


> It's in good hands boys and girls. Hooks are horrible and I refuse to lose a good wall/saugeye just to keep the lure in its original state. She's getting some much needed upgrades. Will report back with results.
> 
> View attachment 229231


Lest see the finished product


----------



## polebender

Saugeye Tom said:


> Lest see the finished product


The children? Is that what you caught on that lure besides yourself? Lol!


----------



## brandonw

Ill post it soon. Gonna try and get out again today. Took it out once this past week and no luck. It swims nicely though, suspends well. Working this weekend but will try and get out for a little this evening


----------



## garhtr

If we lose that one I found a replacement today


----------



## Saugeye Tom

polebender said:


> The children? Is that what you caught on that lure besides yourself? Lol!


LOL it had a missing hook sorta 
staged a pic looks real too


----------



## Cat Mangler

garhtr said:


> View attachment 229630
> View attachment 229633
> If we lose that one I found a replacement today


I don't know man, that'd be the most expensive lure I will have ever thrown if it gets too me. Besides my Rouge's and Mag Pop-r's, all my lures are "cheaper the better"! I'd lose that on first cast!

But if we keep the tradition of replacing lost lures with other "founds", I gotta sexy shad squarebill Tom's probably gonna snatch out of my box next time we meet on the water!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Yup


Cat Mangler said:


> I don't know man, that'd be the most expensive lure I will have ever thrown if it gets too me. Besides my Rouge's and Mag Pop-r's, all my lures are "cheaper the better"! I'd lose that on first cast!
> 
> But if we keep the tradition of replacing lost lures with other "founds", I gotta sexy shad squarebill Tom's probably gonna snatch out of my box next time we meet on the water!


 I lost that 2 years ago


----------



## garhtr

Saugeye Tom said:


> Yup
> 
> I lost that 2 years ago


You can have it back----- soon as I catch 30" saugeye on it 
I've never fished a live target bait but it cleaned up well and the hooks on it are sharp, looks like a suspending model ?
Anyone every used one ?? 
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## polebender

Saugeye Tom said:


> LOL it had a missing hook sorta
> staged a pic looks real too


Yeah, I could tell from past pictures that it had a broken hook! Did look real though! Lol!


----------



## brandonw

How long have I had the lure now Tom? I might be running out of time if we're sticking to the 2 week rule. If I don't have a fish by the end of this weekend then I suck. Been catching fish but not on this lure unfortunately...


----------



## Saugeye Tom

brandonw said:


> How long have I had the lure now Tom? I might be running out of time if we're sticking to the 2 week rule. If I don't have a fish by the end of this weekend then I suck. Been catching fish but not on this lure unfortunately...


tes....this weekend it needs boogie shoes


----------



## brandonw

Today's stats:
- 5 different ponds fished
- 5 hours of fishing
- 1 traveling lure
- 1 silver curly tail grub
- 0 fish caught on traveling lure
- 1 bass caught on curly tail grub

I'm not liking the x-rap in these temps but I'm not giving up. Tried all different retrieves, depths, even tipped both hooks with wax worms. I don't think depth is my problem, I can get it down fairly deep on thin diameter line. I think the real issue is the size. Whatever size this x-rap is is a much larger bait than I would prefer to use this time of year. Saugs however are another story and I think they're gonna be my best bet to catch a dang fish by the end of this weekend. If I don't get anything by Monday I'm passing it. Who wants this dang thing next week? Beware, I think it's cursed.


----------



## garhtr

[QUOTE="brandonw, post: 2282477, member: 62841". Who wants this dang thing next week? Beware, I think it's cursed.[/QUOTE]
I'll take it anytime know one else wants it or let SaugeyeTom fish it again. It looks lucky too me, I'll fish it in the same spillway where I found it.
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## 9Left

brandon... stickbaits and jerkbaits are a hot way to fish bass and saugeye this time of year...keep at it


----------



## Saugeye Tom

garhtr said:


> [QUOTE="brandonw, post: 2282477, member: 62841". Who wants this dang thing next week? Beware, I think it's cursed.


 I'll take it anytime know one else wants it or let SaugeyeTom fish it again. It looks lucky too me, I'll fish it in the same spillway where I found it.
Good luck and Good Fishing ![/QUOTE]
saugeye tom may have hexed it...lol


----------



## brandonw

Welp I'm tappin out. Took it to deer creek this morning and no dice. Got a couple saugs but NOT on this lure. I'm just glad I didn't lose the thing haha. Phew. 

Who wants her?!


----------



## Eatsleepfish

I can take it whenever. Just let me know when it's my turn.


----------



## Cat Mangler

Eatsleepfish said:


> I can take it whenever. Just let me know when it's my turn.


Give it to this guy, if he don't catch nothing, I'm out! Lol not really, but that would shock me!


----------



## Eatsleepfish

Cat Mangler said:


> Give it to this guy, if he don't catch nothing, I'm out! Lol not really, but that would shock me!


No pressure lol I'll give it my best shot.


----------



## brandonw

Flung the xrap around the Hydrobowl yesterday for a good hour before sunset. I experimented with almost any retrieve I could think could. Lots of jerks, long pauses, twitches, short pauses, reeling, exceptionally long pauses, etc. No takers.



Eatsleepfish said:


> No pressure lol I'll give it my best shot.


I'll get it to you sometime this week good buddy. I'm out of commision for a night or two. I ripped my waders and broke one of the buckles on my backpack last night.. It was worth it


----------



## brandonw

I spoke with ESF and he gave me the green light to pass the traveling lure off to bellbrookbass tomorrow. Mike's a good guy. Hopefully you can do what I can't!!!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

brandonw said:


> Flung the xrap around the Hydrobowl yesterday for a good hour before sunset. I experimented with almost any retrieve I could think could. Lots of jerks, long pauses, twitches, short pauses, reeling, exceptionally long pauses, etc. No takers.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll get it to you sometime this week good buddy. I'm out of commision for a night or two. I ripped my waders and broke one of the buckles on my backpack last night.. It was worth it


How did you do that...After we left the bar????


----------



## brandonw

Saugeye Tom said:


> How did you do that...After we left the bar????


That's the last time I let you convince me to wear my waders to the bar...


----------



## bellbrookbass

brandonw said:


> I spoke with ESF and he gave me the green light to pass the traveling lure off to bellbrookbass tomorrow. Mike's a good guy. Hopefully you can do what I can't!!!


Thanks Brandon, looking forward to it! I'll keep everyone updated.


----------



## bellbrookbass

Well I took the traveling lure out 3 times, with no luck. I'm not much of a jerkbait or winter fisherman so I decided to pass the lure onto someone with a better chance of success. I met up with 9Left this afternoon and he is now in possession of the lure. 

Good luck 9Left, looking forward to seeing how you do with the lure!


----------



## 9Left

.. will have teeth marks on it by this weekend...


----------



## brandonw

9Left said:


> .. will have teeth marks on it by this weekend...


Well......?


----------



## 9Left

lol...seems like it's par for the course Brandon… Every time this lure passes hands... The rivers turn to complete crap, which is my current situation . going to try and hold onto it a few more days and see if this river clears up and I can put some teeth marks on it


----------



## brandonw

9Left said:


> lol...seems like it's par for the course Brandon… Every time this lure passes hands... The rivers turn to complete crap, which is my current situation . going to try and hold onto it a few more days and see if this river clears up and I can put some teeth marks on it


I feel your pain brother. I don't think anyone minds you holding on to it a little longer.. At least til the water levels return to normal


----------



## 9Left

... I don't really have a problem necessarily with taking it to Clearwater Lake and getting a fish, but I get the sense that this thread and this lure was originated from our river rat brethren... so I'm going to keep it that way


----------



## Saugeye Tom

9Left said:


> lol...seems like it's par for the course Brandon… Every time this lure passes hands... The rivers turn to complete crap, which is my current situation . going to try and hold onto it a few more days and see if this river clears up and I can put some teeth marks on it


you keep it LOL


----------



## Saugeye Tom

9Left said:


> lol...seems like it's par for the course Brandon… Every time this lure passes hands... The rivers turn to complete crap, which is my current situation . going to try and hold onto it a few more days and see if this river clears up and I can put some teeth marks on it


and by the way DO NOT TAKE THAT THING TO ST CLAIR!!!


----------



## bobberbucket

I've been following this thread for awhile. Every day I check to see if anything has been caught yet. The suspense is unreal! Great idea and great thread guys!  I'm from The NE but I read all the forums. You guys get Into some cool stuff down your way and I very much enjoy reading about your adventures.


----------



## crappie4me

bobberbucket said:


> I've been following this thread for awhile. Every day I check to see if anything has been caught yet. The suspense is unreal!


i couldn't of said it better. garhtr is a genius for coming up with the idea. i hope the first fish is a 20" smallie!...btw bobber i follow you're nimi thread too. good one!


----------



## 9Left

Curse broken...
















Conditions:
March 12, 2017 11:40AM
24 degrees
Windy
Stained ~muddy river
sloooooow twitch/pause
~ 8 foot of water
slack to no current
species: smallmouth
Length: 16.5"


----------



## garhtr

WAY TOO GO !
It'll only get better with warmer weather coming.
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## SMBHooker

Love the hat- way to stick a nice smallmouth with it too!!!! The lure needed some Carl Karma!.


----------



## bellbrookbass

I knew you were the man for the job! Nice fish!


----------



## dytmook

Nice fish


----------



## bobberbucket

Hooray! Nice fish!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Time to pass it on......


----------



## 9Left

sure is Tom... I'm on the board... who's next?


----------



## FishermanMike

Nicely done, had to happen eventually


----------



## FishermanMike

Nicely done, had to happen eventually


----------



## Cat Mangler

9Left said:


> sure is Tom... I'm on the board... who's next?


Hell of a smalljaw brother, hardcore fish slaying!

I might be able to get out a couple hours, if your getting out you can pass it to me if nobody else wants it yet. Save ya shipping. Lol. That is if I can get it again later when I put the stench back on it!


----------



## Flannel_Carp

Heck of a catch on a heck of a day Carl!


----------



## brandonw

Way to revamp this thread! Desperately needed. Good work. Pass it


----------



## garhtr

I found another lure yesterday, I think this one is a husky-jerk ( top), to go along with the "live target" lure I found a few weeks ago. If someone loses the traveling lure we can replace it with one of these.







If ( when ) the traveling lure is lost I'll fish one of these and then pass it along if that's OK with everyone ? ?
I guess I would start with the live target bait since that's the one I found first.
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## Cat Mangler

garhtr said:


> I found another lure yesterday, I think this one is a husky-jerk ( top), to go along with the "live target" lure I found a few weeks ago. If someone loses the traveling lure we can replace it with one of these.
> View attachment 231799
> If ( when ) the traveling lure is lost I'll fish one of these and then pass it along if that's OK with everyone ? ?
> I guess I would start with the live target bait since that's the one I found first.
> Good luck and Good Fishing !


Good thing ya got replacements, I think I'm up next! Lol. Wish Carl would've lost it, that might have been the closest my broke butt might ever gotten to throwing a Live Target lure!


----------



## bellbrookbass

You got this Cat! I believe in you!


----------



## 9Left

Lure passed off to Catmangler... good luck man!
....The only thing I added was a bigger box and sheet for autographs...


----------



## SMBHooker

9, love the autograph idea buddy.


----------



## Cat Mangler

In my SpongeBob voice:

"I'm ready, I'm ready"


----------



## ML1187

Very cool Carl!!!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

I guess ill get another chance since i didnt get to sign anything


----------



## ML1187

Saugeye Tom said:


> I guess ill get another chance since i didnt get to sign anything


You had your chance... a swing and a miss


----------



## garhtr

Saugeye Tom said:


> I guess ill get another chance since i didnt get to sign anything


I'll send you the " Live Target " bait anytime you want it


----------



## Cat Mangler

Saugeye Tom said:


> I guess ill get another chance since i didnt get to sign anything


You only get to sign it when you actually catch a fish Tom!


----------



## SMBHooker

Cat Mangler said:


> You only get to sign it when you actually catch a fish Tom!


........... 

 LOL - lol - LOL - lol - LOL


----------



## YakFishin

Ok fellas I know I am new on here and none of you really know me yet but here is my contribution to the Brotherhood of the Traveling Lure. I am a graphic designer and was bored at work today so I threw this together enjoy! Let me know if anyone wants a copy


----------



## ML1187

YakFishin said:


> Ok fellas I know I am new on here and none of you really know me yet but here is my contribution to the Brotherhood of the Traveling Lure. I am a graphic designer and was bored at work today so I threw this together enjoy! Let me know if anyone wants a copy
> View attachment 231999


That's awesome man !!!


----------



## YakFishin

ML1187 said:


> That's awesome man !!!


I was thinking maybe someone could print it out on some adhesive paper and stick it on the box the lure is in. Just a thought...


----------



## SMBHooker

That is AWESOME....BUT needs more bronze color on the fish - just saying.


----------



## YakFishin

does this look any better lol I tried to tweak the color and the stripes a little bit lol If you guys want Ill put this one in the logo


----------



## SMBHooker

Oh YEAH - now that's a purty smallmouth. Well done.


----------



## YakFishin

SMBHooker said:


> Oh YEAH - now that's a purty smallmouth. Well done.


Improved Version... Thx SMB


----------



## Saugeye Tom

YakFishin said:


> Ok fellas I know I am new on here and none of you really know me yet but here is my contribution to the Brotherhood of the Traveling Lure. I am a graphic designer and was bored at work today so I threw this together enjoy! Let me know if anyone wants a copy
> View attachment 231999


YUP I want one!!!!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Man all my buddies are pretty hard on a old feller....Got the bait with the ice cold weather and the rivers blown out...I see now...


----------



## SMBHooker

That logo needs to be on top of 9's new box


----------



## 9Left

Saugeye Tom said:


> Man all my buddies are pretty hard on a old feller....Got the bait with the ice cold weather and the rivers blown out...I see now...



.... please refer to my post… "Fish caught in 24° weather , muddy river".........
.... no excuses Tom.


----------



## Cat Mangler

SMBHooker said:


> That logo needs to be on top of 9's new box


I think that's a swell idea! I don't know how to print stickers or I'd do it. 

I know this isn't a competition, but maybe the biggest fish(relative to species) should earn the lure and box as a trophy come the end of the year. Give us a good reason for a get together come later in the year. A Tom/Weiner roast! Lol

Just an idea, please don't get mad at me.


----------



## SMBHooker

Doesn't need be a decal...Just print in color and use packing tape to fix it to box.


----------



## brandonw

That logo is sweet. I need that dang lure back now. I want my autograph on that sum bich


----------



## 9Left

brandon... i " liked" your post... x10.... lol


----------



## Saugeye Tom

9Left said:


> .... please refer to my post… "Fish caught in 24° weather , muddy river".........
> .... no excuses Tom.


Who is this


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Cat Mangler said:


> I think that's a swell idea! I don't know how to print stickers or I'd do it.
> 
> I know this isn't a competition, but maybe the biggest fish(relative to species) should earn the lure and box as a trophy come the end of the year. Give us a good reason for a get together come later in the year. A Tom/Weiner roast! Lol
> 
> Just an idea, please don't get mad at me.


No carp allowed.....i need it back......


----------



## Cat Mangler

Saugeye Tom said:


> No carp allowed


Dream killer!


----------



## YakFishin

Saugeye Tom said:


> YUP I want one!!!!


SMB if you want one send me your email address and I will get you a hi res version to print from


----------



## Saugeye Tom

YakFishin said:


> SMB if you want one send me your email address and I will get you a hi res version to print from


SMB? How bout Saugeyetom


----------



## YakFishin

YakFishin said:


> SMB if you want one send me your email address and I will get you a hi res version to print from


whoops i was looking at one name and typing another. My bad, send me your email address and I will get it to you


----------



## garhtr

Saugeye Tom said:


> No carp allowed.....


 So we can catch trash fish like SM, LM,Hybrids and Saugeyes but No carp What about Gar ???? 
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## 9Left

yakfish... i texted you...??


----------



## YakFishin

9Left said:


> yakfish... i texted you...??


You did? my bad Ill have to check it when I get off work my wife and I share a phone cause I rarely need one. I'll check it when I get off tonight. My bad sir.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

garhtr said:


> So we can catch trash fish like SM, LM,Hybrids and Saugeyes but No carp What about Gar ????
> Good luck and Good Fishing !


GAR ARE OK


----------



## Cat Mangler

I would think any fish that actually bites the lure would be fair game. So pretty sure carps definitely of the table. Lol even if it happened and half of us were present, we'd never believe it.


----------



## Cat Mangler

WHO'S NEXT?









41° air temps, overcast with slight wind gusts, water visibility about 2-2.25'. don't have a water temp, sorry.

After a "shady" back alley lure pass off Wednesday evening, the traveling lure was in my hands. A beautiful sunny Thursday afternoon was my first trip with the TL. Unfortunately the hole I'd intended on fishing was fished out buy a couple fellers who'd gotten five pretty nice bass. 

Fast forward to today. First stop at hole #1 and didn't get anything, so I made way to the spot from Thursday hoping the bass would still bee there. It wasn't long before I'd gotten my answer!

















Only 14-15" maybe, but I'll take it!

Not wanting to be that one guy who lost the TL, I decided to switch to a shadow rap to keep with the jerk bait mode. Wasn't long before I hooked into one, but I was only able to work the fish 10 yards or so before it popped off. Another fifteen minutes of casting and I pause mid retrieve for a few seconds to readjust my glove, begin to "jerk" my rap and my lure doesn't move. 

Thought I'd snagged a rock but through previous lessons, I've learned that it is wise to wait a few seconds with slight tension on the line to see if that rock starts swimming. This 17.5" rock did!









No more bites after that, and proceeded to lose yet another $9 shadow rap to the depths. Big reason I don't fish jerks too often. Lol But I must admit, I am quite content for this 2/3 fish day! 

Now someone get this danged lure the heck away from me!


----------



## SMBHooker

1st pic is my fav. Way to stack up the smallmouth wins on the lure. This time of year those are earned fishes.


----------



## garhtr

Nice ! 
That last fish is a Hogg !
Way to keep the ball rolling.


----------



## ML1187

Nice job CM!!!! That's a real nice fish.


----------



## 9Left

nice job erik! cant wait to see who's next... anybody??


----------



## Aaron2012

Nice one the traveling lure strikes again.


----------



## Cat Mangler

Thanks fellas!



9Left said:


> cant wait to see who's next... anybody??


 X100

Come on guys, 50-60's highs starting Monday through the rest the week! Great time to get it!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Matt needs it next


----------



## Eatsleepfish

When you Northern boys are done playing with it I'll take it unless you insist that I catch a 10lb river saugeye with it. Then now is the time lol

Great job getting some fish 9left/Catmangler!


----------



## Cat Mangler

Eatsleepfish said:


> When you Northern boys are done playing with it I'll take it unless you insist that I catch a 10lb river saugeye with it. Then now is the time lol
> 
> Great job getting some fish 9left/Catmangler!


If nobody up here gets with me by tomorrow evening, I'll send ya a pm and get your address to send it to ya. Everyone seems to be shying away til warmer weather! And I'd love to see a pig eye come off this lure!


----------



## FishermanMike

I need a go with it, although expectations seem to be running high now


----------



## Cat Mangler

FishermanMike said:


> I need a go with it, although expectations seem to be running high now


A fish is a fish is a fish, bro. And the lure is is like 2 for 6 or something so, don't let a skunk deter ya! I'll throw in a free lesson, but it's probably worth less than the bandwidth I used to post this. Haha. I'm just trying to get it back out there asap so everyone gets a go, so what ever the committee decides!


----------



## dytmook

I'm free tomorrow all day except 1-3pm. I could give it a go but I'm still 0fer on the year


----------



## Eatsleepfish

Looky looky what came in the mail today. Thanks Catmangler! Excited to sick some post spawn saugs on it once the rivers go down a bit.


----------



## SMBHooker

That thing is about to get Zebco'ed!!!!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

SMBHooker said:


> That thing is about to get Zebco'ed!!!!


Nooooooooooooo


----------



## 9Left

down schmown! get it out there now man! Lol... looking forward to seeing some new teeth marks on it bud!


----------



## SMBHooker

My boy led me to a good find today at the river. Will make a good replacement if I happen to lose the traveling lure on my watch.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

SMBHooker said:


> My boy led me to a good find today at the river. Will make a good replacement if I happen to lose the traveling lure on my watch.


NO LOSSES ALLOWED


----------



## Saugeye Tom

garhter gone done it again. Gonna start another around


----------



## 9Left

send those two lures down south!


----------



## 9Left

ESF.... were waaaaaiiiting!


----------



## garhtr

9Left said:


> send those two lures down south


 Those two just went north Monday !
Tom can fish one and hand the other off, Hopefully this will speed things up a little, can't wait to see a few more pics. 
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## Aaron2012

Are both husky jerks?


----------



## garhtr

Aaron2012 said:


> Are both husky jerks?


 No, the lure on the left is a " Live Target" I've never fished one but I've heard good things about them.
Good luck and Good Fishing


----------



## Saugeye Tom

gonna give it a go this weekend


----------



## Eatsleepfish

9Left said:


> ESF.... were waaaaaiiiting!


Aaaaand I'm waiting too. The perfect storm hit me recently. Not only are the rivers high, but our tax refund came in. We decided to use some of the money for the house. Well, when it came in my wife announced that we had to get paint the next day. So I'm in the middle of painting 5 rooms and the garage door at the moment. One week down and I haven't been out with it once. This weekend will be my only shot so stay tuned... Chances are I'm hitting a pond or creek.


----------



## Eatsleepfish

Well kids, I got my opportunity to fish it tonight. A whopping 7 glorious casts. A window opened up for me to go, but could I beat the oncoming storm? When I had arrived the light show was quite spectacular and winds were a sustained 30 with higher gusts. Perfect!  The river itself was up, fast and maybe 3-4 inches of visibility and had lots of debris floating along. On cast #4 I snagged up, but lucky for everyone else I brought my waders just in case. I hate wading alone in the dark when the water is up and muddy, but add the lightning and it really makes it sketchy. Over knee deep and about 35ft out was what the rescue mission called for. Thankfully all ended well except after relocating further downstream, I snagged again. I was able to pop it free before venturing out and called it quits. 
It is very doubtful any flow will be fishable before Wednesday(cutoff day I believe) so if something is going to happen it'll likely be from a pond.


----------



## Cat Mangler

Eatsleepfish said:


> Well kids, I got my opportunity to fish it tonight. A whopping 7 glorious casts. A window opened up for me to go, but could I beat the oncoming storm? When I had arrived the light show was quite spectacular and winds were a sustained 30 with higher gusts. Perfect!  The river itself was up, fast and maybe 3-4 inches of visibility and had lots of debris floating along. On cast #4 I snagged up, but lucky for everyone else I brought my waders just in case. I hate wading alone in the dark when the water is up and muddy, but add the lightning and it really makes it sketchy. Over knee deep and about 35ft out was what the rescue mission called for. Thankfully all ended well except after relocating further downstream, I snagged again. I was able to pop it free before venturing out and called it quits.
> It is very doubtful any flow will be fishable before Wednesday(cutoff day I believe) so if something is going to happen it'll likely be from a pond.


Dude, I gave it to you in junk conditions, and I feel like an arse for it. I vote you keep chucking flowing waters til things get better. Doubt too many will want it by then. Jmho.


----------



## garhtr

Throw it in a pond ! I'd love to see some green fish taken on it --- maybe even a big crappie.
Good luck and Good Fishing


----------



## Eatsleepfish

Cat Mangler said:


> Dude, I gave it to you in junk conditions, and I feel like an arse for it. I vote you keep chucking flowing waters til things get better. Doubt too many will want it by then. Jmho.


Nah it's cool. Just luck of the draw. No one yet has had perfect weather and it shouldn't be expected. Hopefully I can find a fish this weekend and pass it on to the next guy with fresh slime.


----------



## Eatsleepfish

While I do have news to report, you'll have to live on the suspense a bit longer because there are more walls to paint. Who wants next?(anyone south of Dayton by chance?)


----------



## Cat Mangler

Eatsleepfish said:


> While I do have news to report, you'll have to live on the suspense a bit longer because there are more walls to paint. Who wants next?(anyone south of Dayton by chance?)


Ya big tease!!


----------



## erik55

If no one else wants it I'll take it I'm down near Loveland


----------



## Eatsleepfish

So rather than make everyone wait, I will post a pictureless report. Sadly my computer(7+ years old) is acting up and I haven't gotten it working in almost a week. I'm using my wife's iPad, but I can't upload pics from my camera to it so...
Anyways, nature dealt me a very bad hand during my 2 weeks and it wasn't until my final few days that I had an opportunity to get it in the water. Even then, a cold front had just blown through and dropped temps 35 degrees creating massive lock jaw. Despite fishing muddy and clear creeks, ponds, and lakes, the only bass I could find happened on other lures. The TL had a couple light taps and a 12 inch bass came right up to it before swimming off, but that was it. So in a last ditch effort to make something happen I hit the river Monday evening hoping for a miracle. The river was up, but had some decent pockets and even had 4-5 inches of visibility. I hadn't been out terribly long when what felt like a Saug hit it. The fish was on for maybe 15 seconds and then left as quickly as it had come. Man what a sinking feeling that was lol I felt as if I had just lost the tournament winning fish or something. I couldn't believe it. So after numerous snags in knee to nut deep water and a missed hit, I was nearing my time limit and had just snagged up again. I wade out in the dark, murky water to retrieve the dang thing because while I don't want to be the guy who doesn't catch anything, I sure as heck don't want to be the dude who loses it. Since I'm out there I figure 2 more casts and on the second cast I feel weight and it's fish on! With the strong current it took me on a lengthy walk downstream before finally giving up. A nice 19 inch saugeye came to greet me and allowed me to be written in the OGF history books. A pic will be added when/if my computer gets back up again.

Finally, Erik55 will be getting it next and we are planning on doing the exchange in the next day or two. Neeeexxxt!!!


----------



## Eatsleepfish

Erik55 is now in possession of the lure and I finally got my computer working to upload the photo. Good luck Erik!


----------



## 9Left

way to keep it alive ESF!! I was hopin' someone would put some teeth marks on the lure!


----------



## SMBHooker

Heck yeah the lure's legend grows on....Well done!!!


----------



## Cat Mangler

Nice one Patrick! I know it's not the 10 pounder you'd hoped for, but that's still some major saug meat! 

Best of luck Erik!


----------



## erik55

Foul hooks don't count right?


----------



## SMBHooker

He's only foul hooked because it hit the lure....It counts. Size on the other hand....


----------



## garhtr

I'd count that !! I'm sure he was trying to eat it - just wouldn't fit in his mouth!
That sure is a pretty bass, chalk up another species for the traveling lure.
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## Saugeye Tom

erik55 said:


> Foul hooks don't count right?


lol def counts hand it off!!!!!


----------



## 9Left

nice job erik! ... pass that lure on... be sure to sign the piece of paper inside the box !


----------



## erik55

Works for me! Who's next?


----------



## dytmook

erik55 said:


> Works for me! Who's next?


----------



## Cat Mangler

Figured this warmer weather would pick things up on the lure! Nice job getting it quickly, it's taken nearly the whole two weeks for just about everyone else who's had it!


----------



## 9Left

Well....... who's up to bat next?? Anybody???


----------



## ML1187

If you can get it to me I'll take a crack at it this weekend ...


----------



## 9Left

Helllooo?? erik55, whats the status on the lure?


----------



## erik55

Coordinating with ML1187 to get the lure to him next. Hopefully today or tmrw it'll be in his hands


----------



## erik55

The lure is in the mail on it's way to ML1187. Good luck!


----------



## Specgrade

Dang fellas, this thread is better than watching Bill Dance on the telly!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Specgrade said:


> Dang fellas, this thread is better than watching Bill Dance on the telly!


you may be next!!!!


----------



## ML1187

Lure received from Erik... will have it on the water at some point this week!


----------



## ML1187

Well fellas I fished the fire out of that thing this am ... caught some nice fish ...








But not one came on the Magic Lure ...
I'm just not a jerk baiter! ☹

Who's next ???


----------



## dytmook

As bad as I've been doing I don't think I want it but I could take it if no one else is up to it.


----------



## SConner

I will take it nobody else is ready. PM me to work out details on handoff.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

ML1187 said:


> Well fellas I fished the fire out of that thing this am ... caught some nice fish ...
> View attachment 234942
> 
> But not one came on the Magic Lure ...
> I'm just not a jerk baiter! ☹
> 
> Who's next ???


O ye of no faith


----------



## garhtr

Saugeye Tom said:


> O ye of no faith


 Shouldn't you have a report coming soon ??? I want to see more fish pics 
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## Saugeye Tom

garhtr said:


> Shouldn't you have a report coming soon ??? I want to see more fish pics
> Good luck and Good Fishing !


LOl Im stockpiling.....


----------



## Saugeye Tom

garhtr said:


> Shouldn't you have a report coming soon ??? I want to see more fish pics
> Good luck and Good Fishing !


You Know Sand bagging.....


----------



## jmpmstr1998

I'm ready for it.


----------



## YakFishin

I want a chance, I have a place that is on fire right now!! If not now put me on the list please


----------



## ML1187

Sconnor has dibs Next... will make exchange over next few days.


----------



## garhtr

Saugeye Tom has or had two travelers, perhaps he could be convinced to give one up to somebody. 
I've got that shallow running rapala







if somebody wants to try one PM me or Tom. 
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## Flannel_Carp

I'll take it after Scott catches a nice pike on it!


----------



## SConner

So with much anticipation ML1187 delivered the traveling lure today. I had no intention of fishing tonight, but that box sat on my desk all day taunting me. By noon my mind was made up, I am going. Water level good, lure ready... Quick check on the weather, ugh. Ugly skies in the way home only served to heighten my sense of urgency. Got on the water and make a couple exploratory cast to get a sense of the weight (lure is a size bigger than I anticipated), a real lunker getter. On cast #4 I feel a bit of a hit and game is on. It was a modest largemouth. Quick pic and back to fishing. Another 5 minutes and bam I got largemouth #2 and this one is smaller. Another 5 minutes and I get yet another hit. This time it is pumpkinseed (not sure) that has been foul hooked. Another 10 minutes and I am reeling in largemouth #3. Another 10 minutes and I am finally on something with a little pull... a 16" smallmouth that jumped several times before giving in. After a 15 minute lull in the action I get one more bite. This one floored me, a crappie that is about the same length as the lure. What was this fish thinking? At this point I decided not to risk losing the lure and switched out... The bite went dead. After another hour I fouled hooked this little minnow and soon headed home as thunder rumbled in the distance.

I want one more trip then handing it off. Flannel, PM me and we can work out handoff. Either Sat or Sun?


----------



## ML1187

Very nice !!!! I knew you'd get out on day 1


----------



## SConner

SMBHooker said:


> That logo needs to be on top of 9's new box


Done.


----------



## garhtr

Way to go and quick ! Never thought I see the traveler get a darter  cool assortment of fish .
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## SConner

garhtr said:


> Way to go and quick ! Never thought I see the traveler get a darter  cool assortment of fish .
> Good luck and Good Fishing !


The darter was not on the traveling lure, just could not believe I fouled hooked a darter. All other fish shown were caught on the traveling lure.


----------



## YakFishin

Hey put me on the list. I gotta have my name in that box now that the logo is on top. Can anyone give me a status of where this lure is going next? Or the line that there may be? If so put Bryan-YakFishin on it!! I am confident I can get some marks on that thing.


----------



## SConner

Logo looks great BTW. SMBHooker will be fishing it tomorrow then Flannel. Maybe after Flannel?


----------



## YakFishin

SConner said:


> Logo looks great BTW. SMBHooker will be fishing it tomorrow then Flannel. Maybe after Flannel?


Okay that sound good I will get with him and see if there is any possibility of that. Thanks SConner!


----------



## SConner

Lure will be in SMB Hookers capable hands tomorrow at 7:00am. I am just along to take pictures. I added yakfishers logo to the box cover.


----------



## SMBHooker

SConner said:


> View attachment 235212
> 
> Lure will be in SMB Hookers capable hands tomorrow at 7:00am. I am just along to take pictures. I added yakfishers logo to the box cover.


Man, that looks good!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Keep it going I want it back for a second try ......


----------



## HOUSE

Don't forget about me, either  I'm going to catch a fat stripe on it...


----------



## 9Left

Brian, you did a fantastic job on that logo!


----------



## 9Left

HOUSE said:


> Don't forget about me, either  I'm going to catch a fat stripe on it...


Smallmouth...check
Largemouth...check
Saugeye.......check
Crappie........check
Bluegill.........check

...I'd say House is the man for the job for a new stripey species.


----------



## 9Left

Dont forget to sign it Sconner!!


----------



## SConner

9Left said:


> Dont forget to sign it Sconner!!


Done


----------



## YakFishin

9Left said:


> Brian, you did a fantastic job on that logo!


Thanks Carl! I'm still waiting for you to call me to go fishing!


----------



## YakFishin

SMBHooker said:


> Man, that looks good!


So I think Flannel gets it after and then I should be in there either after him or next to the person after him. From what I hear anyway


----------



## 9Left

YakFishin said:


> Thanks Carl! I'm still waiting for you to call me to go fishing!



Busy busy spring brian...if anything I am able to get out in the evenings after work and do some crappie fishing...send me a text man


----------



## SMBHooker

9Left said:


> Brian, you did a fantastic job on that logo!


Yeah, logo is sweet .


----------



## SMBHooker

I have the LURE!!!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

SMBHooker said:


> I have the LURE!!!


DON'T loose it with a rod attached to it!!!


----------



## SConner

I was with SMBHooker today and I lost a rod and reel into the drink. The lure is safe.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

SConner said:


> I was with SMBHooker today and I lost a rod and reel into the drink. The lure is safe.


you've caught the smb curse...


----------



## ML1187

SConner said:


> I was with SMBHooker today and I lost a rod and reel into the drink. The lure is safe.


Oh no ! Tom is right !!!


----------



## SMBHooker

Saugeye Tom said:


> you've caught the smb curse...


Hopefully that means it's left me and my rods are safe from now on


----------



## dytmook

Great job guys.


----------



## garhtr

After the traveling lure makes its rounds I'm going to put all the anglers names whom signed the sheet in a hat and draw names for a few lures that I've found recently and a couple of hiking staffs that I recently finished.
Don't forget to sign up ! 
Good luck and Good Fishing. !


----------



## SMBHooker

garhtr said:


> View attachment 236329
> After the traveling lure makes its rounds I'm going to put all the anglers names whom signed the sheet in a hat and draw names for a few lures that I've found recently and a couple of hiking staffs that I recently finished.
> Don't forget to sign up !
> Good luck and Good Fishing. !


Oh my gezzzz - I want one BAD!!!!!!! Friggin Beautiful functional art. ....I won't tell - put my name down many extra times in the hat please!


----------



## ML1187

garhtr said:


> View attachment 236329
> After the traveling lure makes its rounds I'm going to put all the anglers names whom signed the sheet in a hat and draw names for a few lures that I've found recently and a couple of hiking staffs that I recently finished.
> Don't forget to sign up !
> Good luck and Good Fishing. !


You sir are a gentleman and a scholar !!!! We should make this an annual thing here in the SW!


----------



## garhtr

SMBHooker said:


> Oh my gezzzz - I want one BAD!!!!!!! Friggin Beautiful functional art. ....I won't tell - put my name down many extra times in the hat please!


 One time only  and don't try Fishing it under another screen name you'll get disqualified !
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## YakFishin

i'm still waiting on my turn at that lure... I got time tho the water is junk lately..and I have a tournament tomorrow in that junk


----------



## Aaron2012

I want to get a chance with the lure in the next couple of weeks if the weather cooperates.


----------



## garhtr

YakFishin said:


> i'm still waiting on my turn at that lure...


It's coming ! I think 6 or 7 guys have already fished it and probably only 20 or so guys were on the original list so we're sitting around 1/3 of the way around already and the best Fishing is yet to come. I'm anxious to fish it also !( but I can wait until the Wbass are gone)
Good luck and Good Fishing


----------



## Saugeye Tom

garhtr said:


> It's coming ! I think 6 or 7 guys have already fished it and probably only 20 or so guys were on the original list so we're sitting around 1/3 of the way around already and the best Fishing is yet to come. I'm anxious to fish it also !( but I can wait until the Wbass are gone)
> Good luck and Good Fishing


Well, there was no sign in sheet when I had it.....Hosed again.......The other lures are gonna drive to st clair i think.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

garhtr said:


> View attachment 236329
> After the traveling lure makes its rounds I'm going to put all the anglers names whom signed the sheet in a hat and draw names for a few lures that I've found recently and a couple of hiking staffs that I recently finished.
> Don't forget to sign up !
> Good luck and Good Fishing. !


Love the corkscrew willow!!!!!


----------



## garhtr

Saugeye Tom said:


> Well, there was no sign in sheet when I had it.....Hosed again.......The other lures are gonna drive to st clair i think.


 Just pm whom ever has the lure and have them sign your name and date 
We ain't trying to hose anybody !
Good luck at St Clair.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

garhtr said:


> Just pm whom ever has the lure and have them sign your name and date
> We ain't trying to hose anybody !
> Good luck at St Clair.


lol im ok just given ya some


----------



## garhtr

Saugeye Tom said:


> lol im ok just given ya some


 I knew that ! 
It still would be nice to have everybody on the list. Did anyone else fish it before there was a sheet ??
Good luck and Good Fishing !!


----------



## brandonw

I fished it but didn't catch squat


----------



## Saugeye Tom

garhtr said:


> I knew that !
> It still would be nice to have everybody on the list. Did anyone else fish it before there was a sheet ??
> Good luck and Good Fishing !!


yup that brandon guy....terrible like me


----------



## brandonw

Saugeye Tom said:


> yup that brandon guy....terrible like me


Like you?!?! Idk if he's that bad


----------



## chris1162

Those canes make me want to join this club!


----------



## bellbrookbass

brandonw said:


> I fished it but didn't catch squat


 I fished it as well with no results.

Who has the lure now? We need an update!


----------



## SMBHooker

In my hands the Traveling Lure has lived up to it's name - it has traveled. Here and there we've shared water together and on a several body's of water in a few different conditions from short wades to drifting the shoreline and kayaking. It has been a constant companion in my tackle box.










I've not had the time to commit an entire day to it like I would have hope to but it's had it's chance in the rotation each time I was out. Unfortunately when I took possession the rains came shortly after. Being a dad has also made it hard to peel away from fun family time. Had plans for one full days float to really break it in then that week turned to rain - but it's spring and that comes with the territory. 

I will say this - this lure is NOT a fish magnet. The history and allure that comes with temporary ownership of it was exciting but the fear of losing it or not catching something weighed heavy. Each time I fished it without a bite I left a bit disgruntled or more disappointed i had another day I couldn't share a picture with everyone.

In the end - when the rains have returned again and the river began to rise and murked up in color today it took a team of fisherman to land a traveling lure fish. 

Once prior my boy and I had ventured out with "the lure" and had some success but it ended with a big jump where the fish won the day. Today was not that day. 










The lure has gained some stories and a good fish finally but now it will travel on collecting more stories and hopefully give up a few good fish to you. Its been fun and challenging adding my own story to the traveling lure. Good luck guys.


----------



## 9Left

Way to go John!


----------



## SConner

You broke it, that thing was a fish magnet the 2 hours I fished it


----------



## SMBHooker

SConner said:


> View attachment 237460
> 
> You broke it, that thing was a fish magnet the 2 hours I fished it


I think it was fish repellant for me


----------



## SMBHooker

But....I brought my secret weapon with me - my river sidekick.


----------



## 9Left

who's up next?


----------



## SConner

SMBHooker said:


> But....I brought my secret weapon with me - my river sidekick.


Desperate times call for desperate measures. You broke out one fine weapon. Can't wait to hear the next adventure.


----------



## garhtr

chris1162 said:


> Those canes make me want to join this club!


 No problem to join in, we'll take anyone.  Watch the thread and speak up when someone is ready to pass it off.
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## FishermanMike

Those walking sticks are really cool! Really nice job on those.


----------



## garhtr

Who has it ?? 
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## 9Left

Yea!! the lure is dying off... please get it going


----------



## SMBHooker

Honestly folks I had forgotten it was in my possession - Flannel has requested it next. We'll work on getting the lure off the bench.


----------



## crittergitter

Very cool idea guys!


----------



## SMBHooker

Lost a real big brute on the traveling lure. Jumped right in Front of us. I was letting my 2 year old take a try at reeling him in but we just ended up giving it to much slack and he came off. 

We did get a second bite on a much smaller fish. Not sure if it's the hooks or just luck but that makes a few real nice smallmouth I've lost on this lure.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

SMBHooker said:


> Lost a real big brute on the traveling lure. Jumped right in Front of us. I was letting my 2 year old take a try at reeling him in but we just ended up giving it to much slack and he came off.
> 
> We did get a second bite on a much smaller fish. Not sure if it's the hooks or just luck but that makes a few real nice smallmouth I've lost on this lure.


lol as long as you dint loose the lure


----------



## garhtr

Any thing to report ??


----------



## 9Left

yea... whats the dag gone status!


----------



## garhtr

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 233155
> garhter gone done it again. Gonna start another around


 Apparently that area North is where traveling lures go to die.
I sent these two out in March and they are still gathering dust


----------



## ML1187

garhtr said:


> Apparently that area North is where traveling lures go to die.
> I sent these two out in March and they are still gathering dust


Don't lump me in there ! I used it for half a day and passed it on


----------



## SConner

not sure where it is but time to move on.


----------



## SMBHooker

YES it t is - it's in the works. Will be in new hands tomorrow. Thanks for your patience everyone.


----------



## SMBHooker

Added a spinner I found for when the jerkbait is not working.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

garhtr said:


> Apparently that area North is where traveling lures go to die.
> I sent these two out in March and they are still gathering dust


Going Saturday saugeye....the extras will move on from then


----------



## SMBHooker

I may have once...only once mind u been accused of being a procrastinator.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

SMBHooker said:


> I may have once...only once mind u been accused of being a procrastinator.


x2


----------



## SMBHooker

FlannelCarp is the new recipient of the traveling lure. May it bring plenty of fish and big ones!!!!


----------



## garhtr

Anything ??
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## Masterbaiter66

How do I get in on this or am I too far away? I am a Northeast Ohio guy.


----------



## garhtr

We'll take anyone( I guess) --- If I get my hands on one of them I would mail it -- the list is long and the lures are moving slow.
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## Flannel_Carp

I have it but I haven't been fishing in a month between obligations and rivers that are four times higher than usual. The day I got it was the first of all of these rains we've had. I have plans to fish with a fellow OGFer next Sunday and will pass it along then even if I've not seen a fish on it. If you need it before then send me your address and I will mail it.


----------



## garhtr

Flannel_Carp said:


> I have it but *I haven't been fishing in a month* between obligations and rivers that are four times higher than usual. The day I got it was the first of all of these rains we've had. I have plans to fish with a fellow OGFer next Sunday and will pass it along then even if I've not seen a fish on it. If you need it before then send me your address and I will mail it.


Good Lord ! Anyone who hasn't been fishing in a month has my deepest sympathies. 








But---What about these beautiful fish catching machines. ?? Pass one around and get some pics back on this thread.
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## HOUSE

garhtr said:


> Good Lord ! Anyone who hasn't been fishing in a month has my deepest sympathies.
> View attachment 241708
> 
> But---What about these beautiful fish catching machines. ?? Pass one around and get some pics back on this thread.
> Good luck and Good Fishing !


I could turn that Live Target shiner on the left into an 5-8 pound hybrid overnight! Put me in the game, Coach!!!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

HOUSE said:


> I could turn that Live Target shiner on the left into an 5-8 pound hybrid overnight! Put me in the game, Coach!!!


House....send me your address.....pm


----------



## garhtr

HOUSE said:


> I could turn that Live Target shiner on the left into an 5-8 pound hybrid overnight! Put me in the game, Coach!!!


 I sure hope you do !! Send saugeye tom your address pdq and get that live target bait on the move. I've had a good feeling about that lure since I found it--- it just feels lucky .
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## garhtr

Saugeye Tom said:


> House....send me your address.....pm


 Tom, did a transaction of that " Live Target" bait take place between you and House ??
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## Saugeye Tom

garhtr said:


> Tom, did a transaction of that " Live Target" bait take place between you and House ??
> Good luck and Good Fishing !


just got his address


----------



## Flannel_Carp

So I forgot the lure at home Sunday, but did finally get to use it yesterday. It will be passed on in the next day or two.


----------



## garhtr

Nice One ! 
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## SMBHooker

Great pic too!


----------



## ML1187

Way to go Flan Man !!!!


----------



## DLarrick

nice fish Flannel, now lets get that sucker moving around. what's the short list of the next people to get it?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Garhtr...the 2 other lures are going out Monday to House.....along with the other secret goodies.......I have not been able to fish for a while,,,,sucks bad


----------



## garhtr

Saugeye Tom said:


> Garhtr...the 2 other lures are going out Monday to House.....along with the other secret goodies.......I have not been able to fish for a while,,,,sucks bad


Thanks and I sure hope you're able to get out soon, I've certainly been missing your reports and pics.
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## Saugeye Tom

garhtr said:


> Thanks and I sure hope you're able to get out soon, I've certainly been missing your reports and pics.
> Good luck and Good Fishing !


Thx Terry.....i hope to get out in the next week or 2


----------



## lustofcrappies

Saugeye Tom said:


> Thx Terry.....i hope to get out in the next week or 2





Saugeye Tom said:


> Thx Terry.....i hope to get out in the next week or 2


I'm gonna hit a certain spot in the woods tomorrow while the girls are "school" shopping..... as if they need a reason lol


----------



## Flannel_Carp

ML1187 has the original lure now!


----------



## ML1187

I have that lure ... fished it like 10 casts three months ago and didn't fish it this time lol ... so who wants it around Dayton/Miamisburg ???


----------



## garhtr

ML1187 said:


> I have that lure ... fished it like 10 casts three months ago and didn't fish it this time lol ... so who wants it around Dayton/Miamisburg ???


 Fish it again ! 
Good luck and Good Fishing


----------



## garhtr

Anything ?? 
Who is still interested in fishing the traveler ?
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## ML1187

Will be fishing it tomorrow and passing it on Saturday!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

garhtr said:


> Anything ??
> Who is still interested in fishing the traveler ?
> Good luck and Good Fishing !


I sent the others to House and he has not received yet...gotta love our usps...2 and 1/2 weeks ago


----------



## garhtr

ML1187 said:


> Will be fishing it tomorrow and passing it on Saturday!


 Any one who hasn't had it still interested ?
I wonder if you will be able to find anyone who wants to fish it,  If not pass it back to someone who has already had it to keep it going.
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## DLarrick

I would like to take a shot at one of them. .


----------



## ML1187

Well well well ... the Traveling Lure was on fire today !!! I don't have a whole lot of confidence in hard jerk baits, but I decided today I was gonna throw it until I caught a fish. I had only been fishing it a few minutes when I made a long cast at a deep creek mouth ... jerk jerk pause ... wam ! Heartbreaker. Big big fish that bent the rod double. Went on a screaming run and pulled off. Bummed but determined I kept casting ... 








And casting !








And casting !!!








Lost count of how many I caught on it ... fish wore the paint off !!! 
Fall colors are coming fast ...









Really enjoyed the bait today ... I will hand it off this weekend to FishermanMike. Next two months should be jerk bait feva !!


----------



## garhtr

Great ! Glad to see you had some luck on it this go-round. It Was a gorgeous day to be out-- fish or no fish, 
I can't wait to see the next batch of pics from fishermanmike.
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## FishermanMike

Some nice fish there. Hopefully I can add to the legend...


----------



## Cat Mangler

Glad to see the lure moving again! And glad you bit the apprehension bullet Matt! Not much as good as throwing down on a lure of little confidence and it playing out so successfuly!


----------



## 9Left

nice fish matt! Don't forget to autograph the paper in the box!


----------



## ML1187

I had so much fun fishing that lure the other day I went out and bought me a new one - powder white colored. Caught a few too


----------



## FishermanMike

Not too proud of it, but the deed is done.

Who wants it next? Can meet in person around Fairborn/Dayton, or mail longer distance.


----------



## garhtr

FishermanMike said:


> Not too proud of it, but the deed is done.
> 
> Who wants it next? Can meet in person around Fairborn/Dayton, or mail longer distance.
> 
> 
> View attachment 245197


 Nice , a fish is a fish, any other strikes? how long did you fish it ?
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## FishermanMike

Hooked up within 10 casts this morning, threw it for a bit after with no more luck, and then safely stowed it away with another fish to its name.


----------



## DLarrick

I will take it next but down in Mason so it would need to be mailed. Shoot me a PM is nobody local to you is going to take it.


----------



## SMBHooker

Wouldn't be cool if the original owner could identify this lure and learn the journey it's already been on.

Pretty cool - keep it up guys


----------



## HOUSE

Saugeye Tom said:


> Garhtr...the 2 other lures are going out Monday to House.....along with the other secret goodies.......I have not been able to fish for a while,,,,sucks bad


 Sadly, this one never made it. I'm not sure if it was stolen off of my porch or delivered to the wrong address, but I'm super bummed about it. I'll start a new Cincinnati traveling package. What lures were in the lost box, Tom?


----------



## garhtr

HOUSE said:


> Sadly, this one never made it. I'm not sure if it was stolen off of my porch or delivered to the wrong address, but I'm super bummed about it. I'll start a new Cincinnati traveling package. What lures were in the lost box, Tom?











House, I've had this one waiting in on The bench if you want to use it( I'll never fish it). I can get it to you ASAP !
Let me know or Start something else but it has to have been lost and found not new.
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## HOUSE

garhtr said:


> b
> View attachment 245472
> 
> House, I've had this one waiting in on The bench if you want to use it( I'll never fish it). I can get it to you ASAP !
> Let me know or Start something else but it has to have been lost and found not new.
> Good luck and Good Fishing !


Woh, I'll turn that thing into a dozen 5-8 pound hybrids this weekend. I'll get your number from Greg. I'll also come up with something extra nice to make up for the lost goods and add it to a new box. I still can't believe it got lost in the freaking mail. 
-House


----------



## 9Left

... leave it to Tom to smudge it up and lose the lures...


----------



## SMBHooker

9Left said:


> ... leave it to Tom to smudge it up and lose the lures...


Good going Tom - Gezzzzz!


----------



## garhtr

9Left said:


> ... leave it to Tom to smudge it up and lose the lures...


 Obviously, Tom's postman is a fisherman !


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Well guys, for some reason I kept the receipt and tracking # they can't even find where my wife dropped it at the post office except for my receipt...Government in action.....in 10 years there will be no post office. They want to raise stamps to .67 cents. I'm sorry I lost the package but it will turn up somewhere....Dad was a rural route carrier. I found mail in his blazer, between the seat that was 10 years old!!


----------



## HOUSE

I met up with garhtr this morning and acquired the mystery Rapala. It goes in the drink tomorrow and pictures will be posted shortly after. I'm aiming for something big and stripey 

Thanks for meeting up with me T!

-HOUSE


----------



## garhtr

Glad to do it and Good luck !


----------



## SMBHooker

As long as it's smallmouth stripes House.


----------



## ML1187

Where's the original now ? Should be able to score a pig on it soon !


----------



## Saugeye Tom

ML1187 said:


> Where's the original now ? Should be able to score a pig on it soon !


NO DOUBLE DIPPING


----------



## ML1187

Saugeye Tom said:


> NO DOUBLE DIPPING


I already did


----------



## HOUSE

SMBHooker said:


> As long as it's smallmouth stripes House.


Wait for it...


----------



## FishermanMike

Should be heading to Dlarrick this week


----------



## DLarrick

Made it to my house last night. Will be out Sunday to try and add my name to the list.


----------



## ML1187

Good luck D Man !!!!


----------



## garhtr

ML1187 said:


> Good luck D Man !!!!


 YEA ! 
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## HOUSE

*Update 9/26/2017 -House/Cincinnati*
-Well it took me all of 2 days to catch some fish on the lure, but it has taken me almost 2 weeks to get the darn photos uploaded due to some headaches with Photobucket and my iPhone. Sorry for the delay guys, but here's how my trip went down:

I met up with GARHTR before work one day and acquired what we believe to be a Rapala Shadow Rap, and my initial impression was, "Damn, this is gunna catch some big fish!" It really is a good looking lure. Thanks for meeting up with me, Terry. I think I have made you proud after what happened next.









-The following morning I went out to a spot I had consistently been seeing big fish blast shad and skipjack, but I actually didn't have any luck with the travelling lure that day. I missed a good fish on a topwater eat, so I made plans to go back the following morning and get my revenge. I got there early and fished the entire area without so much as a thump, which is not uncommon for the hybrids I target. They seem to come and go as they please with unpredictably predictable behavior, and if you are lucky enough to get in their way, the action can be unbelievable. On this particular day, they showed up on my second trip down the run and I put this Shadow Rap right in the way of a bruiser.

I heard a big fish pop some bait fish upstream and quickly reeled in my lure to make a cast where I thought the fish was holding. The lure hit the water and on the second twitch, *BAM*, I watched a thunderous explosion just under the surface as a monster hybrid inhaled the lure. It ran straight upstream in the fastest current around, and that is when I knew I had a good fish on the line. I wasn't sure how tough the original hooks were, so I let the fish sit in the current 10 feet from me and make the next move. After it caught its breath, it dove deep and raced downstream with me running the bank with it, trying to keep the same angle on my line. After 3 drag-peeling runs and 3 failed attempts to drag it close to shore, the fish finally gave in, and I landed a really big 26-27" beauty:

















Sorry again for the delay! Man, was it ever worth the wait  
-HOUSE


----------



## 9Left

nice fish house!


----------



## ML1187

Heck ya bro ! Nice fishie


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Nice man...i wish the other lures made the trip......


----------



## SMBHooker

House your trained pets out there on the river don't count... supposed to catch wild river fish ..... .

Epic addition to the story of the SW OGF traveling lures.


----------



## garhtr

That's a beautiful fish !
Good luck and Good Fishing .


----------



## garhtr

House ,if you find someone to fish the shadow rap don't forget to include a sign in sheet. I still failed at finding a box for it, sorry.
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## HOUSE

garhtr said:


> House ,if you find someone to fish the shadow rap don't forget to include a sign in sheet. I still failed at finding a box for it, sorry.
> Good luck and Good Fishing !


I totally forgot to ask who wanted it next. Anyone in 513 feeling lucky? I can drop it off or mail it somewhere. I'm totally buying a copy of this lure, too. It was awesome! Thanks again for letting me add a chapter to the saga.


----------



## Masterbaiter66

Is this available in the 330 area code? Akron Ohio?


----------



## Masterbaiter66

Masterbaiter66 said:


> Is this available in the 330 area code? Akron Ohio?


I would love to try for some fall bass at my local portage lakes


----------



## DLarrick

Well after getting out a couple times this week I still have skunk smell on me. Only have been able to get out for short trips but been in spots that normally produce for me. Not much of a jerk bait fisherman so the learning curve is steap. And to top it off.....trying my luck at a damn near work and broke the bill off the lure. So now it has very little action. Anybody with the supplies to fix it? Sorry guys. 
Leave it up to me to break it but at least I didn't lose it. And it wasn't even on a big snag. Had a twitch retrieve going and felt it bounce off a rock and could tell something was wrong right after that. Came back in with no bill.


----------



## garhtr

DLarrick said:


> Well after getting out a couple times this week I still have skunk smell on me. Only have been able to get out for short trips but been in spots that normally produce for me. Not much of a jerk bait fisherman so the learning curve is steap. And to top it off.....trying my luck at a damn near work and broke the bill off the lure. So now it has very little action. Anybody with the supplies to fix it? Sorry guys.
> Leave it up to me to break it but at least I didn't lose it. And it wasn't even on a big snag. Had a twitch retrieve going and felt it bounce off a rock and could tell something was wrong right after that. Came back in with no bill.


 Nothing last forever, I'm really surprised it lasted this long, she had a good run and caught some nice fish.
Doesn't sound like it's repairable and we still have the shadow rap moving along ?? I not real certain of its location presently. 
I'll probably start a new bait next spring if there's any interest.
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## HOUSE

garhtr said:


> Nothing last forever, I'm really surprised it lasted this long, she had a good run and caught some nice fish.
> Doesn't sound like it's repairable and we still have the shadow rap moving along ?? I not real certain of its location presently.
> I'll probably start a new bait next spring if there's any interest.
> Good luck and Good Fishing !


I still have the shadow rap here waiting for a new player. I was going to give it to @Riverbum once he gets home from his striper trip this week, but if anyone else wants it let me know! I'm going to add an Xrap to the batch just in case something happens to the Shadow Rap.

-House


----------



## 9Left

House, don't forget to autograph the paper in the box!


----------



## garhtr

The original- highlights !































































We'll see if that shadow rap can surpass the original !
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## garhtr

HOUSE said:


> I still have the shadow rap here waiting for a new player. I was going to give it to @Riverbum once he gets home from his striper trip this week, but if anyone else wants it let me know! I'm going to add an Xrap to the batch just in case something happens to the Shadow Rap.-House



House, anyone take the shadow rap ??
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## Saugeye Tom

the post office may give me 50 bucks in insurance money........ill figure out something to do with it......Help me Terry


----------



## Saugeye Tom

EStrong said:


> Well duh Grandpa, that was the whole point of the joke, that 25 was a winner, OMG! Did you forget to take your meds today, or did you take too many of the special ones, lol...  Maybe you smokem peace pipe too much today at workem white man job...


special ones good strong


----------



## garhtr

Saugeye Tom said:


> the post office may give me 50 bucks in insurance money........ill figure out something to do with it......Help me Terry


 Buy a bait and we'll pass it around this spring-----take the wife out for dinner with the rest .
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## Saugeye Tom

garhtr said:


> Buy a bait and we'll pass it around this spring-----take the wife out for dinner with the rest .
> Good luck and Good Fishing !


Lol. I'll be creative....dinner with momma is to expensive


----------



## garhtr

Where's that Shadow rap ??


----------



## garhtr

HOUSE said:


> I still have the shadow rap here waiting for a new player. I was going to give it to @Riverbum once he gets home from his striper trip this week, but if anyone else wants it let me know! I'm going to add an Xrap to the batch just in case something happens to the Shadow Rap.
> 
> -House


If no one else is Fishing the shadow rap I wouldn't mind taking a shot with it. I probably won't fish much until after Nov 5th but I would try it then.
If no one is interested after that I'll put everyones that fished the travelers name in a hat and pass out some " trophies".
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## Flannel_Carp

Did anyone get back to you?


----------



## garhtr

Flannel_Carp said:


> Did anyone get back to you?


 Not yet, House hasn't logged in since Tuesday, I'm certain he'll contact me once he does. I had his contact info but somehow deleted it( old folks Shouldn't have smart phones).
I won't be able to fish until after next W/E, I'm sure I'll have the rap by then, unless someone else is Fishing it, which would be okay with me.
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## HOUSE

garhtr said:


> Not yet, House hasn't logged in since Tuesday, I'm certain he'll contact me once he does. I had his contact info but somehow deleted it( old folks Shouldn't have smart phones).
> I won't be able to fish until after next W/E, I'm sure I'll have the rap by then, unless someone else is Fishing it, which would be okay with me.
> Good luck and Good Fishing !


So I tried to give that lure to some of my hybrid fishing friends and the darn fish just shut off over the last few weeks in the tribs. I ended up giving it to Steve Coomer at the fishing expo this last weekend along with a topwater lure I've had good success with this season. I'm not sure it'll catch anything now that the water temps have plummeted, but the Shadow Rap should catch him a big saug somewhere. I took a picture of the lure with his book, I'll upload it in a bit 

Sorry for the delayed update, I need to get the OGF app for my cell phone...

-House


----------



## oldstinkyguy

So I'm sitting there at my booth selling books and Rob looks both directions furtively and pulls this small box out of his pocket and shoves it in my hands. The whole thing reminded me out of a scene from the old horror story the monkey's paw. Late that night driving towards the deer woods I looked at the small box on the dash and hoped it really wasn't bad luck. The woods was cold. Cold and damp which made the cold even colder. Nothing at all in the morning. Not even a squirrel stirred the wet leaves. I crawled into the truck and curled up and fell into a fitful sleep. The alarm on the phone rattled me awake and I climbed out of the truck and looked up the gravel road. A tiny deer, this years I'm sure, stared at me before bounding up the hill. Loading up the portable stand and grabbing my bow I began climbing the hill towards where I was going to spend the evening. I look up and there is the little deer again, standing there in the pathway just looking at me. We both froze and she blinked first dashing back over the hill. Soon I'm twenty feet up the tree and settled in for a long wait till dark. Then about forty five minutes before dark I saw movement in front of me. It was a flash of antler in the dark woods. Slowly it came closer. A buck slowly feeding along relaxed. Slowly, slowly. then ten yards out he turned sideways while behind a small beech and looked down the hill. Oh no, is he leaving with that little tree in the way? Then you could see him relax and take a step forward. He raised he head again and looked the other way down the hill. The fletching of the arrow appeared low right behind his shoulder as he exploded out of there. But twenty yards away he crashed into a tree going full tilt and then crashed again before disappearing into the dark woods. I sat there twenty minutes and a small fork horned buck slipped by at twenty yards. A few minutes more and I lowered my bow to the ground. Off to my left a deer that had crept up in the damp woods unnoticed bounded away. A patch of bright red marked the ground where my buck had stood. I gathered my stand and bow and took them back to the truck before starting to track the deer. Which wasn't too hard since he had piled up just after leaving my sight in the thick woods.
The next morning on the way home I dropped the buck off at the processor and eyed the box with the traveling lure on the dash. Hmm, maybe you aren't such bad luck after all. Three quarters of the way home I knew of a pipe that dumped lukewarm water into a small river. Maybe it was warm enough to get the job done and the lure passed off to the next participant. I tied on the shad rap and fished it around the pipe. Nothing and I needed to be heading home. Another cast, a short one right in front of the pipe and I held the lure in place letting the current leaving the pipe slowly work the lure. Then the line moved sideways and I set, fast into a fish. Okay this was no smallmouth. Slowly, grudgingly it came in. A carp! And it wasn't foul hooked but fairly inside the mouth. Which I think is excellent upping the species count on the traveling lure.

Now who wants it next? PM your address and Ill send it along.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Nice buck steve.....carp too


----------



## 9Left

Nice deer ! And nice job on the traveling lure too! Good to see a post from you again on OGF..


----------



## HOUSE

That's a huge relief, OSG! I really was afraid the thing was kind of like that movie, "The Ring" - You have 7 days to pawn it off on someone or you get cursed with plummeting water temperatures and skunked outings, sort of thing lol. Nice catch


----------



## garhtr

Arrived home from work today and found the traveling lure in my mailbox, thanks OSG for taking the time to send it my way. Along with the traveler was a deluxe topwater bait House was Generous enough to contribute.
I already have plans for this W/ E but I'm looking forward to fishing the lure next W/E or maybe even a few hours
in the upcoming week after work.
Thanks again to House and OSG !
In the next few weeks I hope to get the case for the original traveler and I'll put the shadow rap ( hopefully I don't lose it ) in the case and award it as one of the " trophies", along with some other " junk" I've accumulated over the summer.
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## garhtr

After a week in KY trout fishing I finally found some time too fish the traveling lure ! I returned to the spot were I found the lure in May. I had an hour of light left and I wish I could say I made that short time count but I caught only one small but pretty fish.















I'll be headed back to KY early a.m. but by Monday or Tuesday I'll put some names in a hat and draw our prizes.
I'll keep my eyes open over the winter for a couple of good baits and hopefully we can start a new lure in the spring.
Thanks to everyone who fished the traveler, I really enjoyed watching it make the rounds. Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## garhtr

SaugeyeTom cast the original traveling lure for the first time on January 21st, I cast the second traveler for the last time on Nov 17, between that time 14 others sent the lure into the depths of our local waters and the lures accounted for 8 different species Congratulations and Thanks to everyone who made the time to fish it and report back
My fly-fishing trip was cut short by high water today and I had thoughts of fishing the lure one last time but the fear of losing it prevented me from going ( along with the muddy river conditions). and instead I pulled names from my hat.
The awards 1- 5














Awards 1- 3 
1-The shadow rap- ( still looks great) ----Dlarrick
2- A very new looking scatter-rap-( this old man had to risk his life climbing a tree to retrieve)--9left.
3- A Pop -r - looks to have caught a few fish but still in very good shape, (also from a tree) hooks could use sharpening---SConner.
4-5 -- The hiking staffs go to ML1187
and FishermanMike.
I'll pm each of the winners just in case they don't see this thread to make sure I get everyones contact info.( If you won a lure I wanta see a picture of a fish taken on it  )
I hope to do this again next year if enough fishermen are interested
Thanks and Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## FishermanMike

Awesome, thanks for putting this thing together! Looking forward to it next year. What a neat pprize that little Smallie helped me luck into.


----------



## ML1187

Wow Gar thanks !!!!!! It was a fun time for sure.


----------



## SConner

Now I have to learn top water


----------



## garhtr

Dlarrick has the originals case If/when I find a Good bait I'll send it to him and he can fish it, send it on in the old traveling box and start the madness all over.
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## garhtr

It's been a hectic few weeks but I finally found a few minutes to pack up the lures and they shipped late today, Sorry about the delay.
I haven't forgotten about the hiking staffs and in the next week or so I'll contact ML or Fishermanmike and arrange to meet some where and hand over the sticks.
Take advantage of this Great weather while it last and Good luck and Good Fishing.


----------



## SConner

My major award arrived in the mail today. The buckeye was a nice touch. Thanks Garhtr!


----------



## garhtr

Thank you for joining in the madness !
Hope you get a Whopper on one of those baits.
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## DLarrick

Mine came as well. Thanks garhtr. Be cool to see some pictures coming in off the baits given away.


----------



## garhtr

DLarrick said:


> Mine came as well. Thanks garhtr. Be cool to see some pictures coming in off the baits given away.


 Your welcome and thanks for joining in, looking forward to seeing some fish pics 
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## 9Left

Thanks Garhtr!


----------



## garhtr

9Left said:


> View attachment 250404
> 
> Thanks Garhtr!


 Your certainly welcome and I'm Glad to see they arrived safely, looking forward to seeing a pic or two, hope they catch a few nice fish for you.
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## brandonw

So for anyone who may be just tuning into this thread or may need current status (myself included), how many traveling lures are currently in circulation and who has them?


----------



## garhtr

brandonw said:


> So for anyone who may be just tuning into this thread or may need current status (myself included), how many traveling lures are currently in circulation and who has them?


None are traveling at this time. The original was broken and the shadow rap was awarded to Dlarrick.
A pair of lures were lost.
I hope to locate a new bait this W/E and get it to Dlarrick, he has the case for the original traveling lure and can start fishing when he feels the time is right.
Good luck and Good Fishing


----------



## ML1187

Noah and I met Garhtr this morning for breakfast and delivery of some AMAZING walking sticks ! Let me tell you guys ... they are first class. Huge thanks to you Terry for breakfast and the sticks... KL1100 says thank you as well! I've showed them to multiple people today and told them of the prize I won . Will have pics for sure on the new lures as well ... Noah thought it was super cool. Can't wait for our WB and SM trip in 18. Wonderful to meet you. Merry Christmas !


----------



## garhtr

ML1187 said:


> Noah and I met Garhtr this morning for breakfast and delivery of some AMAZING walking sticks ! Let me tell you guys ... they are first class. Huge thanks to you Terry for breakfast and the sticks... KL1100 says thank you as well! I've showed them to multiple people today and told them of the prize I won . Will have pics for sure on the new lures as well ... Noah thought it was super cool. Can't wait for our WB and SM trip in 18. Wonderful to meet you. Merry Christmas !


You guys are certainly welcome and it was a pleasure meeting you both, thanks for taking the time to meet during this busy time of the season. Hope you Noah can find time to get out on a hike soon.
Merry Christmas and Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## garhtr

Any interest in sending a bait around this season ?
I found a very new looking KVD bait below a local spillway, Looks lucky ! Anyone interested ??
Good luck and Good fishing !


----------



## Saugeye Tom

garhtr said:


> Any interest in sending a bait around this season ?
> I found a very new looking KVD bait below a local spillway, Looks lucky ! Anyone interested ??
> Good luck and Good fishing !


I'm in but I do not want it first


----------



## 9Left

who has the original? I say we keep passing around the original in the box with signatures... that was such a cool idea, keep it going!!!


----------



## garhtr

9Left said:


> who has the original?


 The original bait was broken and the second bait, which was a Shadow rap ? was awarded as one of the prizes to Dlarrick . He still has the original travelers case as far as I know. If he's intrested I'll send him the new KVD bait and he can fish it first and we'll go from there.
You in 9 ??
Good luck and Good fishing


----------



## 9Left

yup... i’m in


----------



## SConner

Of course I am in. No hurry for me to get it.... early April would be great.


----------



## garhtr

That's enough capable fisherman to start a traveler, here it is !







I'm sending it to Dlarrick in the next day or two and he can fish it first. If this one is lost I have a back up but it's pretty rough. 
Good luck and Good fishing !


----------



## ML1187

That’s a pretty bait ! I’m IN to catch a bronzer on it !


----------



## Saugeye Tom

garhtr said:


> That's enough capable fisherman to start a traveler, here it is !
> View attachment 256958
> I'm sending it to Dlarrick in the next day or two and he can fish it first. If this one is lost I have a back up but it's pretty rough.
> Good luck and Good fishing !


I know just the hole im gonna fish it too!!


----------



## garhtr

Saugeye Tom said:


> I know just the hole im gonna fish it too!!


Is that right, Do Tell, where's this magical hole 
Good luck and Good fishing !


----------



## Saugeye Tom

garhtr said:


> Is that right, Do Tell, where's this magical hole
> Good luck and Good fishing !


 I WILL SEND YOU A PM......lol


----------



## garhtr

The lure is shipped and confirmed delivery to Dlarrick 
He can start when he feels lucky or can no longer stand not fishing the "lucky"lure. (I got a good feeling about it)
Good luck to everyone and I hope to see one of those toothy Pike 
( Saugeyetom ?) taken on it this goround.
Good luck and Good fishing


----------



## Saugeye Tom

garhtr said:


> The lure is shipped and confirmed delivery to Dlarrick
> He can start when he feels lucky or can no longer stand not fishing the "lucky"lure. (I got a good feeling about it)
> Good luck to everyone and I hope to see one of those toothy Pike
> ( Saugeyetom ?) taken on it this goround.
> Good luck and Good fishing


Ill use a steel leader


----------



## DLarrick

Lure arrived yesterday. Definitely looks a lot nicer then the one I got at the end of last year. Hopefully ill be able to get out soon and put the first fish on it.


----------



## Tinknocker1

garhtr said:


> That's enough capable fisherman to start a traveler, here it is !
> View attachment 256958
> I'm sending it to Dlarrick in the next day or two and he can fish it first. If this one is lost I have a back up but it's pretty rough.
> Good luck and Good fishing !


that dog will hunt ! is that Helsinki ?


----------



## garhtr

DLarrick said:


> Lure arrived yesterday. *Definitely looks a lot nicer then the one I got at the end of last year. * Hopefully ill be able to get out soon and put the first fish on it.


About 15 anglers abused the original traveled before you ever saw it. 
Good luck !


----------



## garhtr

Tinknocker1 said:


> that dog will hunt ! is that Helsinki ?


 I'm not certain what the new lure is but I believe in to be a KVD slash bait. I found it below a local spillway along with what I thought was the original packaging, I'm not sure it has ever been in the water.
You up for fishing it someday Tinknocker ?


----------



## garhtr

Saugeye Tom said:


> Ill use a steel leader[


 I'll take that as a Guarantee  on the Pike 
Good luck !


----------



## Tinknocker1

garhtr said:


> I'm not certain what the new lure is but I believe in to be a KVD slash bait. I found it below a local spillway along with what I thought was the original packaging, I'm not sure it has ever been in the water.
> You up for fishing it someday Tinknocker ?


thanks for the offer garhtr but i don't want to be the guy to loose it ... it will be fun to follow though.....


----------



## jmpmstr1998

Count me in.


----------



## garhtr

Tinknocker1 said:


> thanks for the offer garhtr but i don't want to be the guy to loose it ... it will be fun to follow though.....


 Don't worry about losing it, just replace it with something else 
( that's the only rule we have) we lost 3 last year, two never even made it to the water 
but Losing it was on my mind when I fished it last season.
Good luck and Good fishing


----------



## Saugeye Tom

garhtr said:


> Don't worry about losing it, just replace it with something else
> ( that's the only rule we have) we lost 3 last year, two never even made it to the water
> but Losing it was on my mind when I fished it last season.
> Good luck and Good fishing


I have contacted the postal service and they cannot find the bait I sent, Should have insured it for 5000


----------



## garhtr

Saugeye Tom said:


> I have contacted the postal service and they cannot find the bait I sent, Should have insured it for 5000


I heard a rumor about a postal worker in the Dayton area catching hundreds of Huge Pike and Giant S/M on a lucky " live target" lure


----------



## Tinknocker1

Saugeye Tom said:


> I have contacted the postal service and they cannot find the bait I sent, Should have insured it for 5000


which reminds me i promised happy snag i would send him some flies a month ago should i opt for 500.00 on 1.50 worth of flies ? i still have not made it to the post office he's going to kill me


----------



## 1hasyourlures

What a awesome idea guys.i love you fellas.


----------



## sherman51

garhtr said:


> Is that right, Do Tell, where's this magical hole
> Good luck and Good fishing !


in the water!


----------



## garhtr

sherman51 said:


> in the water!


 Ha ! I wouldn't bet on that, remember we're talking about Saugeyetom, I once saw a guy that looked a lot like him casting in the median on I- 75 , I've heard he's peculiar (crazy). I've never met the guy but I hear things 
Good luck and Good fishing !


----------



## Saugeye Tom

garhtr said:


> Ha ! I wouldn't bet on that, remember we're talking about Saugeyetom, I once saw a guy that looked a lot like him casting in the median on I- 75 , I've heard he's peculiar (crazy). I've never met the guy but I hear things
> Good luck and Good fishing !


it possible...fish whisperer.


----------



## sherman51

garhtr said:


> Ha ! I wouldn't bet on that, remember we're talking about Saugeyetom, I once saw a guy that looked a lot like him casting in the median on I- 75 , I've heard he's peculiar (crazy). I've never met the guy but I hear things
> Good luck and Good fishing !


i have to agree. one trip to dale hollow many many yrs ago a bunch of us went fishing. my wife was fishing with me when 2 of the guys came by while she was thrown over a big tree limb with her jig dangling about half way down to the water. 1 guy really started making fun of her. telling her she couldn't catch fish in the trees. late that afternoon we were back at eastport dock. with a bunch of people around the guy started in on her again. then his buddy asks him how many he caught that day. he hadn't caught any. then the buddy tells him not to make to much fun of her that she had beat him fishing in the trees. she was the only 1 in our group that had caught fish that day. the guy just turned red and shut up and never said another word to her about fishing in trees. so yeah fish aren't always where there supposed to be, LOL.
sherman


----------



## SConner

sherman51 said:


> i have to agree. one trip to dale hollow many many yrs ago a bunch of us went fishing. my wife was fishing with me when 2 of the guys came by while she was thrown over a big tree limb with her jig dangling about half way down to the water. 1 guy really started making fun of her. telling her she couldn't catch fish in the trees. late that afternoon we were back at eastport dock. with a bunch of people around the guy started in on her again. then his buddy asks him how many he caught that day. he hadn't caught any. then the buddy tells him not to make to much fun of her that she had beat him fishing in the trees. she was the only 1 in our group that had caught fish that day. the guy just turned red and shut up and never said another word to her about fishing in trees. so yeah fish aren't always where there supposed to be, LOL.
> sherman


I occasionally fish in the trees, actually caught a fish last year with lure hanging from low branch a couple inches above water. Largemouth came up and hammered it and subsequently freed my line from the branch.


----------



## garhtr

A shiny new back-up


----------



## Saugeye Tom

garhtr said:


> View attachment 257766
> View attachment 257767
> 
> A shiny new back-up


you find more lures........


----------



## garhtr

Saugeye Tom said:


> you find more lures........


 I'm just getting warmed up, folks will be losing em by the dozens once this weather turns.
Good luck and Good fishing !


----------



## 9Left

Garhtr...I have never, in my life, come across someone that finds as many lures as you do, in as good condition as they are... Have you ever actually paid for one? LOL


----------



## garhtr

9Left said:


> Garhtr...I have never, in my life, come across someone that finds as many lures as you do, in as good condition as they are... Have you ever actually paid for one? LOL


 I buy a couple xraps and husky jerks every season but I usually lose them and end up fish soft baits.  I wish I'd find a few more lost flies.
Good luck and Good fishing !


----------



## Saugeye Tom

garhtr said:


> I buy a couple xraps and husky jerks every season but I usually lose them and end up fish soft baits.  I wish I'd find a few more lost flies.
> Good luck and Good fishing !


Lost flies....MUHAHAHA


----------



## garhtr

Saugeye Tom said:


> Lost flies....MUHAHAHA


 Keep laughing old man, next year it's a "Traveling Fly" ( no cheating with lures and treble hooks)  and your gonna have too fish it.
Good luck and Good fishing!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

garhtr said:


> Keep laughing old man, next year it's a "Traveling Fly" ( no cheating with lures and treble hooks)  and your gonna have too fish it.
> Good luck and Good fishing!


Don't tell anyone...I may have a flyrod....MAY have


----------



## DLarrick

well Garhtr, good thing you found an extra. My luck with the traveling lure continues as the current one now sits stuck at the bottom of the GMR. Do you guys want me to send out a new one similar to the lost one or start the extra Garhtr has?


----------



## garhtr

DLarrick said:


> well Garhtr, good thing you found an extra. My luck with the traveling lure continues as the current one now sits stuck at the bottom of the GMR. Do you guys want me to send out a new one similar to the lost one or start the extra Garhtr has?


 I'll send you the one I found this W/E , you can fish it or forward it to someone else?? I've got another back-up or two but they would definitely need hooks. I still have your mailing info-- I'll get it out to you in a day or two.
Good luck and Good fishing


----------



## DLarrick

Sounds good. I will probably get that one moving since I can't put a fish on it. Who wants it? 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr

DLarrick said:


> Sounds good. I will probably get that one moving since I can't put a fish on it. Who wants it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I've got the new traveler boxed and ready to send to Dlarrick, should be on its way today or tomorrow, I held on to it over the weekend thinking I would fish it---- but I just couldn't pull the trigger and ended up fishing the flyrod. 
D , go ahead and fish it, if it's lost it's lost, we can come up with something to replace it.
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## tylerd1994

I would like to join in if at all possible this year


----------



## garhtr

tylerd1994 said:


> I would like to join in if at all possible this year


No problem, just speak up when you want it, what's your general location ?
Good luck and Good fishing


----------



## Tinknocker1

Saugeye Tom said:


> you find more lures........


i found a AC Shiner and a dock last night ....
im going to drag that dock up in the woods and use it as a base camp/bushcraft skills area hee heee


----------



## garhtr

Tinknocker1 said:


> i found a AC Shiner and a dock last night ....
> im going to drag that dock up in the woods and use it as a base camp/bushcraft skills area hee heee


 I love a.c.shiners, nice find.








I found this Rapala last night fishing in the rain, probably end up as a traveling lure prize this fall. Found one just like it last spring (awarded to 9left) hope he catches some fish on it
Good luck and Good fishing !


----------



## Tinknocker1

garhtr said:


> I love a.c.shiners, nice find.
> View attachment 258746
> 
> I found this Rapala last night fishing in the rain, probably end up as a traveling lure prize this fall. Found one just like it last spring (awarded to 9left) hope he catches some fish on it
> Good luck and Good fishing !


my AC hooks are in bad shape i need to replace them but the body and lip are in good shape it should be fine .im sure 9left will put it to good use and post his results thumbs up !


----------



## garhtr

Dlarrick should have the "new" traveler by now, hope it produces somethiing for somebody----- but this weather 
Good luck and Good fishing !


----------



## DLarrick

Forgot to post but yes, I have the newest traveler. 
Weather right now sure does suck though. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## DLarrick

Was finally able to put a fish on the traveler. Granted I had to resort to a green fish at a lake....it'll take it with the luck I have had with these things. Bass were on fire today, sucks the weather is about to screw it up again. 
Who wants it next?























Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr

Nice ! Now we're cooking !
Glad you got a few green fish on the new lure. I think we had 8. species last year ( Sconner had 5 ? ) hopefully we can top 8.
I was out and about today and collected a few hiking staffs for prizes.








These are cedar and aren't twisted but finish up pretty neat and I'm hoping to top them with a fish or morel mushroom carving (maybe something else ???)
Good luck and Good fishing !


----------



## 9Left

way to go Dlarrick!


----------



## DLarrick

Speaking of new prizes....was able to get out this morning and put a fish on one of the lures I won last year.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr

DLarrick said:


> Speaking of new prises....was able to get out this morning and put a fish on one of the lures I won last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


 Awesome ! That made my day.
Hope it's the first of many on that bait.
Good luck and Good Fishing.


----------

